# Sweet God frow BC Bud Depot



## TetraHyC (Apr 1, 2008)

Is anyone out there growing or have grow "sweet god" ? 
I'd like to compare notes.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

Is nobody growing sweet god ?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

O.K.

Has anybody smoked any "sweet god"


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 5, 2008)

i finished sweet god in mid march.I love this weed!Very under rated.I dont know why BCBD has such a bad rap,i ordered with a gift visa and got the seeds in 10 days.I KNOW its sweet god too.Looks exactly like the pics.I have 29 clones going right now from my special mom.Easy on the nutes,not finicky and smells amazing.Finished in 51 days i believe.Maybe it was'nt that much.I didnt yield well,but i only grew in a 1 gallon pot,yielded from 1 12" plant about 9.5 grams.I grew Jack the ripper and Aurora indica and this strain blew them both away.I am very happy with this strain.Its very potent and tastes great.Cant wait to grow it outside this summer.Going to do 60-70 i think.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

Right on, I'm on my 3rd run, your right THE SMELL IS FANTASTIC.

Mine seem to like a lot of sulfur I have to add about 1 1/2 teaspoons of epsom salt per gal.

Do you get def?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

One sniff, and you know its sweet god.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 5, 2008)

th-anks for the tip.What does a sulpher def look like.My mom is looking awesome right now.Just a few small rust spots,but looks great still.I will post a pic.What do you think of the potency?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

Its a top 10 just like "High Times" claims

Sulfur def. looks a little pale green, with a downward hooked leaf.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

These were triggered 3/14


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 5, 2008)

once they start,they really fill in quick dont they?How do you yield


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 5, 2008)

here is some pics of my sweet god mom


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

I got 8oz from 12 plants, I grow smaller hydro coco plants. You will get a lot more you have big girls.

Watch out for gray mold in the last week or so.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe this tread will get some people turned on to the SWEET GOD

I got fast service from BCBD too.


----------



## sams0n (Apr 5, 2008)

I would love to share notes with you, but I haven't grow Sweet God yet.


----------



## sams0n (Apr 5, 2008)

"grown".....


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

try it, you will love the smell.
I've smoked pot for over 25 years, I've never smelled pot like this.
I shit you not.


----------



## cali-high (Apr 5, 2008)

ive never heard of sweet god....sounds great...i want some God Bud thats where its at.

and also i dont think i could order from BCbuddepot. so many people order from them and get nothing back,they just keep your money.

but lately lots of people been getting their orders...they are actually sending seeds now...


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats weird, I ordered mine about a year ago, they came in 10 days.

And I live in Cali.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

lookie here,


----------



## sams0n (Apr 6, 2008)

those look absolutely delicious. im lovin the rosewood? fretboard.

have you ever looked into TGA's querkle?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 11, 2008)

Its a seven week flower strain BCBD "god bud x sweet tooth" hence "Sweet god"

Here's a shot of it,went to 12/12, on 3/14.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 11, 2008)

Like that hook, nutes got a little hot. Flushed with flora clean yesterday, feed with 1/2 strength today. 

I use 50/50 coco, perlite.

Hard to over water.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 12, 2008)

Week four ended yesterday.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 12, 2008)

Leave so comments.

What do YOU THINK of the Sweet God bud?????????


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Look at this poor thing, should have put it out of its misery along time ago.

But it never got cloned its a small producer, but very resinous.

Made this ICU set-up real quick.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

My girls are breathing easier. Look at all that shit.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

New 6in cooled hydrofarm 89 bucks. Lots of air very cool.

The 4in hydrofarm is a dinosaur.

The air moves much easier though the 6in than the 4in.

lets see area of a circle = Radius squared X 3.14159

4in Dia= 2in Rad 2 X 2 x 3.14159 = 12.57

6in Dia= 3in Rad 3 X 3 x 3.14159 = 28.27

Over double the area going from 4in to 6in


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

The bare necessities.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Third run with H&G. I love it.
Messed with the rest till I found the best.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

I like to clone and veg with foothill xtra edge. Foothill bloom booster first 7-12 days of flower.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Here the pots and media. The big pots are for the soil guys(uses to much nutes,media) I like 50/50 coco perlite. Treated like hydro.

The Sq pot and the #2 pot have almost the same volume, the #2 has a little more. But the Sq pots really pack in during veg.
I'm running some Sq pots though the flower cycle to have a look at the root ball after harvest.
If you hand water you can't miss using the Sq pots. 
Think I'll try the 6in Sq pots next time for flower.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Does it look like this plant experienced any shook. Just took this pic, perk'in up already.


Heres what to do with old nutes. Home Depot water heater tray $10.00. rez Big Lots $7.00. The other stuff I had lying around


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Forgot to post the transplant pics did it about 10:00 am pac.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Syrofoam in a good building material. $7 for 3/4 X 4 X 8 sheet. 

Use general purpose spray adhesive. 
Don't use high strength the foam will MELT.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Got the city water report from the library. Over 100 ppm sodium no good.

I use 90% R.O. 10% tap (TDS 760) 

If your going hydro, you have to flush at least every two weeks.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

heres an update.

took the cuttings on 4/7


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 15, 2008)

Temps started getting hot around here, Was flowering from 6am-6pm.
Gave them a 25 hour night, so now they are flowering from 7pm-7am.
The temps came way down, without added an A/C or swamp cooler.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 15, 2008)

Heres todays shots.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Roots grow fast once they start.

Old #2 looks good, I hate rejuvenating, I've had a plant that took 6 weeks of 24/7 before it would start vegging again.

The big girls are coming along.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

You guys have inspirerd me, 6 bag seeds from a friend.

Got the ruddermaid out of mothball, (its about 10 years old, my first hydro tray)its just been holding spare pumps and fittings for a long time.

This is bare bones, good thing the plants can't see how ugly their tray is.

One is in 75% perlite 25% coco

One is in rockwoll cubes

One is in perlite

Three are in tron

Flood and drain 15min up 1 hour down.

Supernatural brand (leftovers).This is excellent nutes for beginners, single part dry, VERY, VERY STABLE Ph. This stuff can go for days w/o adjusting.Well balanced,cheap,easy to use. I like it, very good for F&D.

I still buy their BUD BLASTER product 1-52-31 good P K supp.

The lettuce looks pretty good for mid-April.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

If the ugly tray made you laugh, you gotta give me a REP.

Heres the fan.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Light mover and wall to wall tray. 

Air cooled and on a mover lets you get the light close.

Great for rectangular closets, you'll make up the price in yield.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

This is what a plant looks like that wants to be flushed, see the texture.

First flush 5.5ph 48ppm in 6.5ph 1620ppm out

Second flush 5.6ph 48ppm in 6.2ph 1070ppm out

Third flush 5.6ph 48ppm in 5.8ph 430ppm out

no food today, give a light feed tomorrow (like 700ppm)


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

If you are going SOG, clean up the bottoms.

You get a bigger cob, less B/S down low.

Nobody wants those strageley buds.

You get better air circulation, easier to water.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Update....


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 17, 2008)

Last shot of the roots, bag-n-tag tonite.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow man....you definitely have some knowledge on this. So your latest grow is a test of grow mediums??


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

Four hours of love.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> Wow man....you definitely have some knowledge on this. So your latest grow is a test of grow mediums??


I like SOG style.
So I want to see for myself what is the smallest pot,bag I can get away with without compromising root mass.

I got it now 1 gal bag is perfect. #2 pot was good, but the bags really pack in. 3 gal pot way to big. Sq pots a little small.

50/50 coco perlite drip system 6 feedings a day 5 min each.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah man, those Sweet Gods don't waste any time filling in. That's some fury stash. 

You've been doing this for a while, so you know your setup better than I do. All I can suggest is that you try using less nutes in your mix. You may be able to get better results while spending less money. 1600+ out on a flush, you really push those girls to the limit, eh? 

Nice journal B, very detailed with eye candy galore. I especially like that last pick of the girls, very tight.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks User, you are right about the nutes, got a little hot, along with the fact that I lagged on their last flush, put it off for 4 days. Fucking lazy, and see what happened.

Heres the first meal for the virgin media.
3 gal R.O. 1 liter tap (740ppm)
15ml H&G coco A+B
4ml roots excelurator
15ml AN humic acid
10ml AN carbo load (feed the microbes)
3ml AN barricade
3/4 tea AN tarantula
I'm out of AN piranna 

Teaspoon per gal (dry volume) mycorrhizae fungi added to media during mixing.

I'll post some pics of mothers in wool later.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 18, 2008)

740 out of the tap!?! Man, I thought I had it bad.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

A little of that valley well water (city sorce) SHIT goes a LONG way.Over 100ppm sodium (pot plant killer), over 300ppm sulfate thats almost enough by itself.Can't even use that shit with Ionic Brand fert and Ionic is made for hard water.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

Party time.

Logistics dictated that my veg area is beyond the flower area.

I can't work on my plants because its after lights-out.

Think again, get to work, put down the BONG.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

O.K. I said I'd show you how I do the blocks from a cloner.

Add some wool cubes, put in the clone, more cubes, don't pack.

Throw'em on a slab when roots appear from the bottom.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

Hand watering sucks, I'm a hydro guy.

Give me pumps a timer and a drip system (just like legos)


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

Heres the girls. Had to flush them today.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't use BushMaster for SOG, look it turned this one into a ball


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

Couple weeks to go, I hack more fan leaves, Less work at harvest, less nitrogen in the plant.


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 19, 2008)

wow dude you love your sweet god send me some in the mail and i will tell you if i love it too but for real i never heard of it before looks great


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 19, 2008)

With those high ppm, I can't believe your drippers don't clog. How often do you have to clean them?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

Been, hand watering since I started using coco. I'm burnt out on it. I'm used to hydro.

I like the drip stakes, don't clog as much as drippers.

When I flush my plants, I clean the drip system too, I use a sink thread to hose thread adapter, water hose, hose thread to funny pipe adapter, place stakes (weight down or else) in tray, turn on HOT water FULL blast.
First time I did it I thought my drip system was going to blow apart.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> First time I did it I thought my drip system was going to blow apart.


ROFLMAO


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 19, 2008)

*TetraHyC*

*Is there an advantage to using a drip system??*

*besides the obvious one of not having to worry about when to water.*


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, when you get couch lock your plants don't suffer.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

You can make a small one cheap, $20 powerhead pump from wal-mart is the big expense.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah I figure I will do a few grows with hand watering before I try getting creative.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

here a new pic.

The coco nutes go single pass, so you'll need a flow controller on the pump.
Hydro recirculates.

This pump will wolf down a fiver in 75 sec, we want to use 3-4 gal a day divided into 6 feedings one min each, you'll have to play with the flow to get it right.

Don't forget to use a strainer, I have pantyhose inside the strainer around the pump.

This is the yield from my old 3X2, what do you think QP ?
Plenty of trim for bubble (my fav)


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 20, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> ROFLMAO


Your a madman, aren't you.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 20, 2008)

Going to go make some bubble for 4/20.

Have some tips and tricks for 1 gal BB. Post later.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 20, 2008)

Its all done. Going to make a new thread "TET'S 1 GAL BB TRICKS" in the hash forum.
http://https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/66976-tet-s-1-gal-bb.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 20, 2008)

#2 is still flowering.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 21, 2008)

Heres some stuff on coco/perlite.

What I don't like about straight coco is, look at the air space only 10% and I like to feed a lot, that doesn't mean strong nutes just more often.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 21, 2008)

Heres the update.

Yesterday I did nothing to them.

Now you want to let up on the nutes, most of the mass is there.

11 days to go (knock on wood) you want to lower the ppm in the plant,and start using the nitrogen.

H&G coco A&B doesn't have separate grow/bloom so you boost the P,K with shooting powder 0-39-25 

You have to get the nitrogen out of the plant, that what makes it not burn and taste like shit.

N can't be used within the plant without P, I can back that up if you don't believe me,I don't B/S.

heres the feed 
4.5 gal R.O.
1.5 l tap
15 ml A+B (recomended 25ml)
12g shooting powder 
3 tsp cal-mag

5.6Ph 700ppm (med feed) IN

6.2Ph 567ppm out

They like to eat acid at the end,thats why it comes out so much higher,I know this from tending a hydro rez.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 21, 2008)

This reflector is very efficient, but makes a hot spot, good on a mover.

The clones are now plants, cut 4/7 planted 4/17 not too bad, some people can make them faster.

Never posted the sulfur evaporator, kill botrytis spores.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 21, 2008)

THC those plants look great! That second pic with the closeup makes my mouth water....no shit.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks user, that means something, I value your opinion.

Where's your girls ? I know they're killer, I want a peek.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 22, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Thanks user, that means something, I value your opinion.
> 
> Where's your girls ? I know they're killer, I want a peek.


Nothing special here......


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 22, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Nothing special here......


 Leaves a perfect. Very healthy, I like it.

I don't care if you have the best strain in the world, if its not healthy its shit.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow....I like what I see from both of you...I can tell you guys know your stuff...I hope to one day be equally as capable.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 22, 2008)

O.K. just got done with maintenance.

Little ones don't need watering today (1 gal bags)

My medium plants want cal.

So we bought some Sensi cal, ran out of cal-mag, look Sensi has twice the cal.

mix for med. plants

3gal R.O. 1L tap
15ml A+B
12.5ml Sensi cal
15ml multi
15ml humic

5.5 ph 676 ppm

Big girls 

Lets cut some N.

4.5 R.O. 1.5l tap
4 tsp beastie
15ml cal
2 tsp epsom
1.5ml barricade

5.6 ph 876ppm

feed two gal. I'll dilute the rest for tomorrows feed, ppm a little high ok for one feeding.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 22, 2008)

It snowed on your nugs!


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 23, 2008)

4/23

I diluted the rez with 2 gallon R.O., feed 2.5 gal.

5.6ph 656ppm 

6.4ph 716ppm

I'll dilute again tomorrow. Going to drop the ph to 5.3 right before feeding.

calendar says chop 5/2, will will see.

Mid size 

No feed nice and moist.

Not perfect health, but flowering and recovering, before it got to the point where it would really slow them down.

Babies feed with diluted leftovers from yesterdays mid-size feed.

5.6ph 676ppm


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 23, 2008)

DUDER! Those leaves are crazy looking! It looks like you dipped them in some cheese fondue. That is a hell of a lot of trichomes man. The big day nears. I'm jealous.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 24, 2008)

I like flowering at night 7pm- 7am temps aren't a factor anymore.

big girls

leftovers + 1 gal R.O.
1 tsp Beastie
2 tsp cal

5.3ph 704ppm If you slam the ph that low you better do it RIGHT BEFORE you feed.

Yesterdays run off 6.4ph

3 in 1 says 6.5ph 

Run off 5.9ph 733ppm

Got her down under 6ph

babies 

only wool cubes needed watering

mid size 

Trying feeding some fortified run off (I know its asking for it) but my tomatoes and lettuce have been getting run off for over 2 weeks I'll give you a pic of them tomorrow (its dark now)

2 gal run off + 1 gal R.O.
2 tea FH BB
1 tea cal
1 tbl bush master

5.4ph 1080pm


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 24, 2008)

What is run off??


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

The stuff that comes out of the bottom of a planter when watering.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 24, 2008)

just making sure.....so when someone says 15% runoff that just means 15% of what you poured right??


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> just making sure.....so when someone says 15% runoff that just means 15% of what you poured right??


werd...........


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone have some salad dressing ???


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats the 26in dia. plastic water heater pan,home depot $10 with one fitting and a hole.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey boys heres some info on coco.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

My hat's off off to you guys growing from seed, I forgot what a pain in the ass seedlings are.

Once you get to the point where you are working with clones. you'll be a lot better off,seed sucks.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

Read this, some good stuff.

I learned to grow from reading Foothill Hydroponics literature, it was the only hydro store there was.

take a look at their free brochures (I know mared will)

Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.

I know of no other hydro store like this one.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

update

big girls 

4.5gal R.O. 1.5l tap
tbl beastie
2 tps cal
2 tsp epsom
tbl carbo load
2ml barricade

5.5ph 750ppm feed 3 gallons 1 gal run off

6.0ph 750ppm 

Feed the babies 

15ml A+B
3ml roots
15ml humic
1.5ml barricade
1/2tea tarantula

5.6ph 559ppm 

Their Ph is high, getting Zn def. Need to lower Ph.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 25, 2008)

Zn def....


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 26, 2008)

Hehe....I don't think your plants are deficient in anything.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 26, 2008)

TetraHyc thanks for posting all this helpful info.....I have access to some clones but I wanted to go through maybe one or two runs from seed first just to really get a solid understanding of what's going on.

But I can't wait to not have to deal with seeds.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 26, 2008)

The update. temps hit mid 80s today, I'm glad I switched to a night flower.

Big girls

diluted leftovers 

added 3 R.O.
tea cal
tea top

5.3ph 460ppm
6.1ph 710ppm 

mid size
3 gal R.O.
1l tap
15ml A+B
15ml top
5.3ph 630ppm
6.5ph 514ppm

babies
flush 
4 gal R.O. 
tea FH BB
5.5ph
7.0ph 680ppm

flush 4 gal R.O.
tea FH BB
tea cal
5.4ph
6.7ph 590ppm


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 26, 2008)

the last pic is of that little shit from page 6


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 26, 2008)

damn dude...you are one hell of a grower...love your attention to detail too....wtf is tarantula?? LOL

this pics look great man (as always)...this next bowl of the urkle I will dedicate to your grow


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 26, 2008)

Its this shit.

Advanced Nutrients Tarantula


----------



## 2muchSmoke (Apr 27, 2008)

so whats the high like?


----------



## mared juwan (Apr 27, 2008)

Tetra, your shit makes me wish I had invested in some better seed. It does look like some BBC in that one pic. Congrats on some killer buds. How you choose your nute combos? It looks pretty complicated. Do you go by what's good for the strain or brand reputation or specific N-P-K ratios? Whatever you do gets the results


----------



## da plantDOC (Apr 27, 2008)

was up T.H.C. have you ever used senis A 2 B.... b-cuz a was wondering if you ever seed a tane like gel like substins in the bottom of you rez tank i talk to tek mike about this and he said this was normol but it's fucked up looking it's slimey.. if someone has had this prob hit me up with some info.. i allways used advanced nutes and thay rock..i wanted to try something differnt this time... so i used that micro.. grow.. and the bloom... it was very good i was thinking on some conasore from A.A MY P.H IS ALLWAYS ON POINT SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> was up T.H.C. have you ever used senis A 2 B.... b-cuz a was wondering if you ever seed a tane like gel like substins in the bottom of you rez tank i talk to tek mike about this and he said this was normol but it's fucked up looking it's slimey.. if someone has had this prob hit me up with some info.. i allways used advanced nutes and thay rock..i wanted to try something differnt this time... so i used that micro.. grow.. and the bloom... it was very good i was thinking on some conasore from A.A MY P.H IS ALLWAYS ON POINT SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK...
> 
> da plantDOC


Is the slime in the water, or coating the tank,? 
if it coating the tank its probably just allege.
I've used the full line of AN $350+. Their good, for sure, but you can do just a well with something a little more economical.

When I started growing all the packages were pretty plain.
Now its big marketing firms dressing up the bottles with electro-plate and rinestones.

Try to learn to read the labels.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Tetra, your shit makes me wish I had invested in some better seed. It does look like some BBC in that one pic. Congrats on some killer buds. How you choose your nute combos? It looks pretty complicated. Do you go by what's good for the strain or brand reputation or specific N-P-K ratios? Whatever you do gets the results


N-P-K is what I look for, The plants N requirements decrease as they get closer to the end.

The coco likes to hold some N in it, found that out on the first run, the hard way. QP of black bowls and joints that don't want to burn.

You're going to need to cut the N down at the end, but it needs P to use the N, Beastie is good for that 0-50-30, but it has no cal or sulfur, epsom for sulfur and sensi cal for the cal.

Go by feel a little too.

Rep is important too, I'd go with: AN, Canna, House and Garden, Supernatual for flood and drain is very good.

Get a good base nute, stick with it, learn how to tweek it to your plants needs.Record what you use record results.

The secret is effort, like most things.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

bkstylz said:


> damn dude...you are one hell of a grower...love your attention to detail too....wtf is tarantula?? LOL
> 
> this pics look great man (as always)...this next bowl of the urkle I will dedicate to your grow


You CAN do it TOO.

I'd kick all you guys down if I could.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Tetra, your shit makes me wish I had invested in some better seed. It does look like some BBC in that one pic. Congrats on some killer buds. How you choose your nute combos? It looks pretty complicated. Do you go by what's good for the strain or brand reputation or specific N-P-K ratios? Whatever you do gets the results



I picked sweet god after doing research, had to be mostly indica, potent, short flowering time, had a rep with something to back it up.

I think they were $75 for 12 seeds, how under valued can you get!!

2006 Toronto top 10 (5)
2007 Toronto 2nd place crowd favorite


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

A little something, I think User can appreciate .


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

Heres the seedlings.

Roots starting to appear through the net pots.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

Look how the N-P-K and ppms change with the phases of the plant.

bud blood 0-39-25
big bud 0-10-30
overdrive 1-3-4

top booster and P/K 13/14 are the same thing

multizyme vs. cannazyme

shooting powder 0-39-25


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

At least its doing something now.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> At least its doing something now.


Hey, this is "my first CFL grow"


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

Hot rez.

Do what it takes.


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 27, 2008)

hot rez?? what does that mean?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

Hydro lettuce for lunch, thats how a lot of lettuce is grow, raft technique, big sheets of styrofoam floating in a nute river. This was F&D, crude but effective.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

Tried to show the aphids,oh well.

This camera doesn't make macros.

I don't smoke poison, why eat it ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

heres a link to the sweet god
https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=30&category=Indoor/Outdoor


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 27, 2008)

Yo THC, what kind of camera are you using? I have this dslr that I thought woulddn't do macros until I discovered irfanview. It's a tiny photo editing program that is also freeware. Apparently a lot of people use it. All I did with this one is take it at max resolution, crop the cola, and resize it. It took a little playing around, but I got it down quick enough. Your pics are awesome so I know you would have no probs posting macros.

I know you saw it earlier, I just like it a lot.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 27, 2008)

Its an old Cannon S410.

Thats is a nice STAR.

Update time.

Girls got up an hour early.

Babies and mid size

3 gal R.O.
2 tbl B-1 Fe Mg Zn. cheap shit from home depot like $6 gal (has acid, B-1,some micros) 

Babies run off 6.6ph 581ppm
mid size 6.5ph 312ppm

The big douche 

started with 30 gal tap with flora-clean
another 15 gal tap with the B-1 run off 5.9ph 715ppm

10 R.O. with flora and B-1 (not too much) 

First 5, 5.6ph 45ppm, run off 6.0ph 520ppm 
Second 5, 4.7ph 56ppm run off 5.9ph 280ppm

TIP: make trays higher than the front of the bath tub, use garden hose from tray to tub.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 27, 2008)

What the fuck am I talking about?  Your pics are better than anything I've taken.  Sometimes when I hear macro I just think closeup; not necessarily gland head close. I think one needs an ultra-expensive macro lens for the gland head shot. 

I don't know how many times I can say....THC, your nugs are the shit! They just keep piling it on. I guess that's why you throw in the lettuce shots.  
I would love to grow some hydro fruit and veggies, but I don't have the resources for that.  

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 28, 2008)

BK and Mared seam to be doing well. Can't Rep you User, but I owe.

Update

mid size-nothing

babies-went real light

3 gal R.O. 1l tap
10ml A+B
3ml Roots
2ml Barricade

5.5ph (345ppm before the tap)

6.9ph 730ppm

big girls

More flush
8gal R.O. with Flora-clean

run off 6.4ph 233ppm

4 gal R.O. 
4 tsp AN Final phase
5.3ph 146ppm

5.8ph (177ppm thats better)

Added 30min to sulfur burner, 7:30am-11:00am


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

What do you guys like to flush with in the last week ???


----------



## HoLE (Apr 29, 2008)

hey tetra,,hope ya don't mind me poppin in here,,all your work looks great man,,some nice growin goin on in here,,,I gonna use Final Phase(first time) from Advanced in the 7th week,,and then water water water,,again,,nice work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

Not at all, make yourself at home. Last time mold started, had to chop before they were fully flushed.

You have some nice girls too, I've see them.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

Damn man...nice looking strain. Ive always wanted to try god bud or a cross of it. 

You said youve grown this strain before, Hows the smoke?

After seeing your beautiful buds I may have to add god bud to my pool of genetics


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Damn man...nice looking strain. Ive always wanted to try god bud or a cross of it.
> 
> You said youve grown this strain before, Hows the smoke?
> 
> After seeing your beautiful buds I may have to add god bud to my pool of genetics


(sweet god) THX for stopping in, Nonstop
Started the seed in March '07, hydro, now coco/perlite
Fast flower,easy to clone,easy to grow, it has rep,$75 for 12 seeds(Don't let the low price of the seed fool you), nobody else is growing it,why?
If your tried, your going down for the count.
If your awake its a pretty heavy indica buzz, but you can still function, I get creative,good for back pain too.
I've heard rumors about BCBD burning customers, have you ?


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> (sweet god) THX for stopping in, Nonstop
> Started the seed in March '07, hydro, now coco/perlite
> Fast flower,easy to clone,easy to grow, it has rep,$75 for 12 seeds(Don't let the low price of the seed fool you), nobody else is growing it,why?
> If your tried, your going down for the count.
> ...


Yeah I dont see many people growing god bud cross's, God bud definitely has a great rep though. 

Mmm sweet god sounds good....

I had heard some rumors a while back but nothing recently, maybe they straightened things out? My buddy made his first ever purchase from them and got his order quick and without a problem. 

keep up the hard work, ill be back to see how things are progressing. 
Mind taking a peek in my journal?


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 29, 2008)

HEY HEY! Thanks for the rep THC. It put me over into my 4th dot o' rep. I've been trying to get it for a week. Aw yeah!


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

Here we go.

Big girls
4 R.O.
8 tea final phase

5.3ph 141ppm
6.5ph 180ppm

mid size 

3R.O. 1l tap
10ml A+B
15ml Bud X-L
12ml Top Booster
2tsp Bushmaster

5.5ph 447ppm
6.7ph 434ppm


Babies 
3R.O. 1l tap
10ml A+B
3ml Roots
10ml Humic

5.3ph 390ppm
7.0ph 574ppm

They need more acid, light feed doesn't carry many Hydrogen ions, the ph going in may be low, but the amount of acid is small.

Your a big shot now, User


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 29, 2008)

Field of dreams THC.

About the flush; I go two weeks of water only in soil. In hydro I feed them practically nothing the last week. The final two days of lights out I do 100% water, 2 floods per day at 12 hour cycles. 

I usually stick to NPK. The only other thing I really use is blackstrap but I haven't noticed a difference with/without. Unless I go 100% organic (I loves me some hydro) I'll probably cut that out when my bottle empties.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 30, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Field of dreams THC.
> 
> About the flush; I go two weeks of water only in soil. In hydro I feed them practically nothing the last week. The final two days of lights out I do 100% water, 2 floods per day at 12 hour cycles.
> 
> I usually stick to NPK. The only other thing I really use is blackstrap but I haven't noticed a difference with/without. Unless I go 100% organic (I loves me some hydro) I'll probably cut that out when my bottle empties.


I used it too, I haven't seen anything, I tried the robust grandma's, has a little 
Ca,Mg,Fe. Like you said when the bottles gone thats it.

AN Carboload claims to be the exact sugar for cannabis, I don't know,seems like a lot of the AN is hype,logos,names,pics, marketing BS.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 30, 2008)

Check this, went to BCBD the place where I got my seeds, my shit looks better than theirs.

Joined their forum(lame),Posted in the BCBD sweet god thread (its the breeders own thread), told them I want to see their best sweet god pics.

I going to tell them if my pics are better send me some free seeds.

HA HA HA 

What do you think of that User ?? 

Look at their pics.
https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=30&category=Indoor/Outdoor


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 30, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Check this, went to BCBD the place where I got my seeds, my shit looks better than theirs.
> 
> Joined their forum(lame),Posted in the BCBD sweet god thread (its the breeders own thread), told them I want to see their best sweet god pics.
> 
> ...


Lol. Good luck separating them from their cash flow. They should seriously consider displaying your pics as advo. Your pics are tops for sure. Your girls look so frosty, it hardly looks like the same plant as seen on the BCBD. This is good stuff.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 30, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> AN Carboload claims to be the exact sugar for cannabis, I don't know,seems like a lot of the AN is hype,logos,names,pics, marketing BS.


I have no experience with AN. A lot of the posts i see about their line talk about the high price. Maybe someone can do an AN vs. Miracle-Gro side-by-side.


----------



## mared juwan (May 1, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Check this, went to BCBD the place where I got my seeds, *my shit looks better than theirs*.
> 
> Look at their pics.
> https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=30&category=Indoor/Outdoor



Understatement of the century.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 1, 2008)

i have a sweet god 1 week into flower right now!She's a nice big girl,looking great,sorry,no pics right now.I love the smoke.I also have 47 sweet gods for outside this summer,got my soil,plots are dug......Wooo Hooo!!!Sweet god rocks the house!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 1, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> i have a sweet god 1 week into flower right now!She's a nice big girl,looking great,sorry,no pics right now.I love the smoke.I also have 47 sweet gods for outside this summer,got my soil,plots are dug......Wooo Hooo!!!Sweet god rocks the house!


I don't know your climate, but watch out for gray bud mold.Its the only real problem I've found with the Sweet God.AN Barricade (potassium silacate) will harden cell walls helps against mold and bugs.

I use it as pH up, its strong, thick as snot.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 1, 2008)

update.

big girls
4.5 R.O.
2ml acid
6 tea Final Phase
4.8pH 
6.3pH 228ppm

mid size
4 R.O. 1 l tap
15ml A+B
15ml Top
10ml Bud X-L
15ml molasses 
2ml Barricade
5.5.pH 460ppm
6.7pH 440ppm

Babies 
4 R.O. 1l tap
15ml A+B
3ml Roots
1 tea Cal
2ml Barricade
5.4pH 447ppm

This is the best batch,I've ever grown.

Funny thing went to the hydro store all stoned, meant to buy Canna Coco nutes, bought House and Garden by mistake.
Both have dutch labeling.
I think the Dutch stuff is the best, Dutch master Penetrator and follitec are very good, Penetrator really works.

A lot of good discoveries have been made by mistake.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 2, 2008)

big girls 
4 R.O.
4 tea final phase
5.6pH 123ppm
5.8pH 205ppm

First pic, this is what I want to see,big yellow leaf,N def. N don't burn.
Better sharpen the old loppers.

mid-size 
3R.O. 1l tap
3tea cal
4.6pH 370ppm
6.5pH 409ppm

4R.O. 1l tap
4 tea cal
5.6pH 390ppm
7.1pH 546


----------



## UserFriendly (May 3, 2008)

I want some.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 3, 2008)

Heres a seedling media report, look at the on in coco/perlite. bigger,more roots.

The seeds are ? , so its not a fair experiment

That one in the coco is indica for sure.

The one in the wool croutons, got worked over by a couple of thripes when it was just a sprout.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 3, 2008)

Coco is mos def where it's at. I don't think I'll ever do soil (peat) again.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 3, 2008)

Hey man, If you're looking for some more killer genetics, Cannacopia just listed on Hemp Depot. As of right now all of their hybrids have been crossed with two Deep Chunk males. They are going for $35 per 10. Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide


----------



## TetraHyC (May 3, 2008)

THX. that looks good,I like getting shit thats different from what everyone else has.
You know NL,diesel,kush,same old shit.
Killer price.
I'll really think about it.
You the man.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 3, 2008)

User, what do you think of the chunky cheese??
Never had the Cheese,have you?, but its REP is well known.
I want to cross something nice with my sweet god.
Chunky Sweet Cheese God ??
THX again man,now I owe,again.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 3, 2008)

I've never had the Cheese clone, but I've had skunk via hybrid. Skunk is a major contributor in a lot of the best strains. I don't see how you could go wrong.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 3, 2008)

Update.

Big Girls
5 gal R.O.
2ml acid
1/2tea Beastie

4.8pH 86ppm
6.3pH 201ppm

Mid-size

3 gal R.O 1l tap
12ml A+B
17ml Top
15ml Bud X-L
1tea BM
5.4pH 447ppm
6.3pH 358ppm

Small plants

3 gal R.O. 1l tap
10ml A+B
3ml Roots
5ml Top
5.5pH 375ppm

Almost chopped a couple of them, one more day.

mid-size a filling in now.

Babies are small plants now, hopefully take clones next weekend.

I'm going to order some of those "Chunky Cheese"
The Roadkill sounds like it has a nice old school smell and flavor.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 3, 2008)

If thats not 20%, its damn close.

Been fighting pH with the mid-size,pH looks better now,see about getting them nice and healthy for the big push.

I'm thinking a good flush tomorrow (get out the green lights),then 1/2 strength at lights on.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> The Roadkill sounds like it has a nice old school smell and flavor.


That must be why they sold out so fast. You might actually end up getting a sweet scent from the Cheese offspring, since skunk can/will do that. I hope you can crack those beans soon. I'd love to see what they can do.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 4, 2008)

Got the money order.
Goin for Chunky Cheese and Magnum, 10 each.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 4, 2008)

Both very nice. I've got my eye on the Magnum, Pommelo, and Government Mule. I hope they can keep them in stock for a while.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 4, 2008)

Big Girls, I just do what they tell me.
5 gal R.O.
1 tea Beastie
2ml acid
5.0pH 148ppm
6.0pH 175ppm

Mid-size
5 gal R.O.
2 tea cal
2 tea FH BB
5.6pH 446ppm
6.1pH 386ppm

Small Plants
10 gal R.O.
20 tea flora-clean
First 5 
5.7pH 18ppm
7.3pH 460ppm
second 5
5.6pH 20ppm


----------



## TetraHyC (May 5, 2008)

Sent it a lunch, UPS global express, They said, So. Cal to Ontario 23 hours.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 5, 2008)

Man, you overnighted that shit? NOW!....he says.  You going to make me some seeds too?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 5, 2008)

Big Girls, I don't like purple bud, I'd rather wait. 
4 RO
tbl beastie 
tbl cal
5.2pH 600ppm
feed 2 gal
6.1pH 291ppm
add 2 gal + 1l tap
feed 2 gal
5.5pH 340ppm
5.8pH 258ppm
stick pH 6.5

add 2.5 RO
6.0pH 233ppm

Mid-size 
3 RO 1l tap
10mlA+B
15ml top
15ml Bud X-L
20ml cal
5.5pH 722ppm
6.5pH 434ppm

stick pH 6.0

Little girls
3RO 1l tap
10ml A+B
15ml Multizyme
20ml cal
5.5pH 696ppm 
7.3pH 358ppm


User, I'll kick you down, goto the airport, I'll be the one dressed like a Harry Krishna .


----------



## UserFriendly (May 5, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Big Girls, I don't like purple bud, I'd rather wait.


Huh???????


----------



## TetraHyC (May 5, 2008)

Wrong pics.

See the purple, add a little P, let the plant finish eating up the N.

Trying VHO on the mothers in wool, oh yeah I slabbed them.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 5, 2008)

Click, Phosphorus's role in plant growth, can't give direct link,any look around,what do you think??

Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2008)

Nice post THC.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2008)

5 down 4 to go. Doesn't really compare to yours, but it's all I've got.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 6, 2008)

hey T.H.C. that is some fucking dun'k stuff.. I have been growing cannabis for 12 years now for my cancer and i know that it's very very hard and timely think.. your bud's look so fucking kick's ass when i so that am very imprested... so i use advanced nutrients 2+ and it rocks i cant seem to get sensi pro i want that so bad!!! some thing about shipping it over the canadan border... but i talk to REMO and he said that A.A. is working on a plant in the u.s. oh and A.A. IS WORKING ON THARE CANNABIS MAGAZINE SO LITTLE INSIDE INFO...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

Fast, handed it to them 12:00 noon pac, delivered 7:43am pac, E-mail confirm 12:00 noon pac, Said it will leave TODAY.

You always get good service from "new" people/places, if they want to stick around.

I'm not scared of the low price, sweet god were $75 for 12, look what I got.

Fuck that $100-$350 for 10, keep'em


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey T.H.C. that is some fucking dun'k stuff.. I have been growing cannabis for 12 years now for my cancer and i know that it's very very hard and timely think.. your bud's look so fucking kick's ass when i so that am very imprested... so i use advanced nutrients 2+ and it rocks i cant seem to get sensi pro i want that so bad!!! some thing about shipping it over the canadan border... but i talk to REMO and he said that A.A. is working on a plant in the u.s. oh and A.A. IS WORKING ON THARE CANNABIS MAGAZINE SO LITTLE INSIDE INFO...
> 
> da plantDOC


Right on, sorry your not well.
I'm a med card holder too, chronic pain, back looks like a road map, I don't like narcodics.

I used AN its good,got into coco and went with the H&G, very good.
Been using coco for about a year I'm into it,I always used to go F&D or drip.
Is the AN Connisure available there?? Do pick on my French, I won't pick on you Spainish.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> 5 down 4 to go. Doesn't really compare to yours, but it's all I've got.


Those are FUCKING healthy fans, perfect solar panels.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

Nothing makes me feel better when another experienced grower gives me a complement.
THX,REP+


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

Look at the pics first, what did the feeding of Beastie do.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

big girls
2.5 of the 5gal
1ml acid
5.0pH 248ppm
6.0pH 290ppm

small

4R.O 1.5l tap
15ml A+B
15ml AN overdrive
4 tea cal

5.5pH 674ppm
6.9pH 411ppm

Mid size
3 R.O. 1l tap
20ml A+B
15ml cal
15ml multizyme
15ml overdrive
5.4pH 1090ppm
6.9pH 525ppm

Trying a little push.

Anyway, the big girls look less purple,look close new pistils,the fans look like shit, but the sugar leafs look better, Amber heads on indica is very good.
The shears are ready ,the aren't.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 6, 2008)

nice marijuana


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Fast, handed it to them 12:00 noon pac, delivered 7:43am pac, E-mail confirm 12:00 noon pac, Said it will leave TODAY.
> 
> You always get good service from "new" people/places, if they want to stick around.
> 
> ...


Hemp Depot has been around for a while, very reliable. You don't even have to sweat them.

$350+ seems expensive, but considering the potential, it is a bargain.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2008)

Those leaves yellowed up quick. When is the chop?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

Some at 7pm pac.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 7, 2008)

I'm beat, they live one more day.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 8, 2008)

Time to do some chopping.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

man decent crop you got there.
cheers
-jason


----------



## TetraHyC (May 9, 2008)

Heres my tray, found it at the beach, the day before I was going to buy a 4X4 tray, its a plastic hatch from a fishing boat.Saved a hundred bucks.


----------



## mared juwan (May 10, 2008)

That second pic, even before you cut the fan leaves off it must have been over half the weight just buds! That's ridiculous. 25% perlite is for sure the way I'm going next grow.  Great work!!!


----------



## mared juwan (May 10, 2008)

Nice snag from the beach, by the way. Trays like that are way more expensive than I thought they would be.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 10, 2008)

Favorite movie, Attack Of The Clones

Favorite song, The Ants Come Marching One By One


----------



## TetraHyC (May 11, 2008)

I hate trimming.

Decent crop.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 11, 2008)

That's what I like to see, nice and tight. How long do you wait before you smoke them?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 11, 2008)

I like to cure for a month, you know how a cured bud, is a better bud, last harvest should hold out till then.
The beans should be here soon, few more days.
THX. for the cannacopia find, I sure like having strains that are a break from the, same ole, same ole.
Gotta be mostly indica thought ,gonna be fun to cross them with sweet god and see what comes out.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 11, 2008)

I love sativas, but I would like to get an indica for evenings. The girl I have now keeps me up until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 11, 2008)

Sativas are good daytime bud, work weed, no quite as much of that unmodivational feeling.


----------



## uberpea (May 11, 2008)

Man those buds came out nice bro, I hope my sweet tooth comes out even close to that.

Duece.


----------



## bkstylz (May 11, 2008)

Geez Tetra.....you don't fuck around.

Those buds look nice!!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 11, 2008)

No wilt clones, I never understood why people cut the fan leaves, this makes large areas of open wounds, prime starting point for fungus to attack,better to remove the larger fans,minimizing wound area.

Forgot how easy wool is, put clone in block,when roots appear, place block on slab, no muss,no fuss.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> I love sativas, but I would like to get an indica for evenings. The girl I have now keeps me up until the wee hours of the morning.


Read you "link" sounds like F2 is fairly unstable, I'll see what happens.

A couple years ago these guys where selling that Ruderalis, looked good, only problem, doesn't get you high.

Informative post,User.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 12, 2008)

The link in my sig is an attempt to stop misinformation from being perpetuated by the ignorant. 

I would never have anything to do with ruderalis.

The F2 generation, and beyond, are important for finding and stabilizing specific traits in a line. There is a mathematical method to the madness, but very few people have the time and/or space to play with.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> The link in my sig is an attempt to stop misinformation from being perpetuated by the ignorant.
> 
> I would never have anything to do with ruderalis.
> 
> The F2 generation, and beyond, are important for finding and stabilizing specific traits in a line. There is a mathematical method to the madness, but very few people have the time and/or space to play with.


Good luck, thats like trying to shovel shit against the tide.

Got any more on F2 ??


----------



## UserFriendly (May 12, 2008)

It depends on how many genes control a trait, but typically F2's are 50% F1, 25% P1, and 25% the other P1 (P = Parent). Others can explain it better than I can. If you have a male Sweet God you could do an in-cross and see the results for yourself.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> It depends on how many genes control a trait, but typically F2's are 50% F1, 25% P1, and 25% the other P1 (P = Parent). Others can explain it better than I can. If you have a male Sweet God you could do an in-cross and see the results for yourself.


All male sweet god have been gone for a long time, going to use the chunky cheese and the magnum for the fathers, and a couple of sweet god mothers.
I can go to one of the 10 clubs in the area and get clones, but its the same old shit.


----------



## uberpea (May 12, 2008)

What's up man. Gotten your new seeds yet? 
I'm getting a little nervous about my sweet tooth... they were expressed ordered on 5/2, think i should be worried yet?

Duece.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

Look what the cat dragged in.

174 hours from UPS Store to R.O.,that makes two I owe you now,User.

This is how I learned how to germ.

Small piece of sandpaper in the bottom of an Altoids box, add seeds, shake gently back and forth on a flat surface (seeds have a waxy coating that protects them from pathogens)

Soak in R.O. overnight.

What do you do?, User.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

uberpea said:


> What's up man. Gotten your new seeds yet?
> I'm getting a little nervous about my sweet tooth... they were expressed ordered on 5/2, think i should be worried yet?
> 
> Duece.


I think your cool, I forgot to mention that the beans are shipped from Holland,I don't know why, I tripped because I thought they were going from B.C.

Wed. you can start bitting your nails.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 12, 2008)

ive got a sweet god growing organically right now in a 10 gallon rubbermaid tub under air cooled 400 watt.I put in flower at 34" exactly 26 days ago.She looks soooo amazing,absolutely no defs and she is so green and she was a mom for my 40 outdoor clones.She has lots of bud sites from taking so many clones,I suspect that she will yield very well.I wish i could post pics,but i cant get my camera working.I'll borrow my moms camera and have some pics up in a couple days......Pure eye candy!!!Hey tetra,how do you feed?and how much?I put this plant in a 50/50 mix of Suby's super soil and promix.I put this ratio at the bottom of the tub and then add 3 to 4 inches of25/75 super soil/promix,i then put in my plant and fill the rest of the tub up with the 25/75 mix.This works really well for me.I havent fed anything except teas with just worm castings and molassas.Most healthy plants i have ever grown.I have a aurora indica as well planted the same way and it is looking even better!Wait till you see the pics!you wont believe it!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

The lettuce HAD a bad infestation of white flys, something killed them,I think it was a predatory wasp that lays eggs in the fly,alien style.

Made a big salad, very good, no nute taste at all.

Mared, look at these tomatoes, they're in 5.5in net pots.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

Update....


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> ive got a sweet god growing organically right now in a 10 gallon rubbermaid tub under air cooled 400 watt.I put in flower at 34" exactly 26 days ago.She looks soooo amazing,absolutely no defs and she is so green and she was a mom for my 40 outdoor clones.She has lots of bud sites from taking so many clones,I suspect that she will yield very well.I wish i could post pics,but i cant get my camera working.I'll borrow my moms camera and have some pics up in a couple days......Pure eye candy!!!Hey tetra,how do you feed?and how much?I put this plant in a 50/50 mix of Suby's super soil and promix.I put this ratio at the bottom of the tub and then add 3 to 4 inches of25/75 super soil/promix,i then put in my plant and fill the rest of the tub up with the 25/75 mix.This works really well for me.I havent fed anything except teas with just worm castings and molassas.Most healthy plants i have ever grown.I have a aurora indica as well planted the same way and it is looking even better!Wait till you see the pics!you wont believe it!


Watch out for gray bud mold.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Look what the cat dragged in.
> 
> 174 hours from UPS Store to R.O.,that makes two I owe you now,User.
> 
> ...


I've heard that scuffing is especially good for older seeds. I drop them in a cup of water until they sink. Then put them about 3/8" below the soil line and mist the top layer to a consistent dampness until they take off. 

I think I'm almost as excited as you are about these seeds. I hope you document with lots of pics. Deep Chunk just looks so amazing. I know you don't like purple buds, but I think you might change your mind soon enough.  Maybe you will start a new thread for them?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

Your right, again.
New journal, germ,clone for sex,veg,flower.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

The link in your sig takes me to this thread here.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 13, 2008)

You guys have seen how I do it.


----------



## bkstylz (May 14, 2008)

holy shit Tetra....I want to smoke one of those plants......lol


----------



## bkstylz (May 14, 2008)

Look at that cola


----------



## TetraHyC (May 14, 2008)

Look, still no wilt, no humidifier, 84F.

Show'n off my new piece


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

User.

I was wondering why you had that quote in your sig, didn't want to ask.

Now I know, that punk is trying to make you look dumb, I think he should read your link. Then he will know whom the RETARD is.

I always wondered why I "NEVER" had a hermie.

Read "User's" link to find out why.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

Look at this shit.The wonders of modern tek.
HID Smart 6


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

About the same, varying feed schedule, looking not too bad.

Clones are getting calluses, this strain is not the fastest rooter, but it makes up for it in flower.

I like the challenge, looking forward to the in and outs of the new strains.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

I don't know whats up with the site, but you have to dbl clk pics.


----------



## mared juwan (May 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't know whats up with the site, but you have to dbl clk pics.


Yeah, I noticed that too. wtf. You're obviously an expert cloner. Are those from a mother plant? Trying to gauge how many cuttings to take off mine. Thanks.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

Double-clicking sucks balls. I usually open in a new tab but why would they go and do a thing like that? If they really want to do something nice, they'd let us change the title under our screen names.

Yo THC, how many gph is the pump in your cloner?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

It claims 1300, but theres a lot of back pressure.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

Gotta love the aero.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> User.
> 
> I was wondering why you had that quote in your sig, didn't want to ask.
> 
> ...


Lets see anyone argue with DJ Short. 



TetraHyC said:


> Look at this shit.The wonders of modern tek.
> HID Smart 6


This is the shit. All the flip-flops I've seen people using have been homemade; you have to cut up your ballast 'n shit. I loves me some warranty. I hope to see a scaled down version soon.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

These guys are on tap water and xtra-edge, thermonuclear bulb.
PPM 1670,waiting for them to fry.Almost ready to clone for sex.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

mid size are getting 6-30-30

big girls 3-38-38

Clones are baking 91+F, this is the fastest they have ever rooted.

wool mothers are really going too.

They get watered 15min on, 45min off.

I think this is a good hot weather strain.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

Clones in the oven.

According to the books and what not, 90F+ rez. and air, no humidifier, clones should be wilted and dying.

Had to look this morning 89F+, after seeing temps last night, they love it, listen to them, what are they saying??


----------



## UserFriendly (May 17, 2008)

I freak when temps get over 85*F. I try to keep clones at 79*F. In a humidity dome, I get mold on them if it gets over 85*F.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

The temps a freaking me out.

Anyway heres what we got.

Fillet of sweet god.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

One of the bag seed is starting to show.

These plants don't like my tap water, only thing out of shape is the water, plants are all rubbery, I'll switch to R.O. later, and watch for results.

I haven't bought any weed off the "streets" in years,I get a bag from the club once in a while,so maybe they are F1s.That fat indica there is sweet god,I think,I had some SG seeds around at one point.

Heres a bug catalog.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

O.K. complete update

Mared look how I brought down the pH in the run off from the big girls.

Big girls

leftovers
+ 1.5gal R.O.
15ml cal
5.0pH bring it down out of range RIGHT before you feed. 720ppm
6.4pH in there 978ppm from the heavy feeds I'll go light again.

cart
3 R.O. 1 gal tap
3 tsp FH BB 6-30-30
15ml cal
1tea epsom
5ml bushmaster
5.5.pH 1112ppm
6.8pH 1000ppm

Wool
+ 2 R.O.
6.1pH 850ppm
Been using VHO on them, going to chop them up when I transplant the clones from the cloner.
Heres a shot of the rez. that feeds them, $7 bin, $20 fish powerhead.

Clones 

6.2pH 521ppm
a chilly 90F


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

I'm going to go make some hash from the trim, I'll give you some pics later.

If you don't own a set of Bubble Bags, and you grow, well go get some.

The hash is BETTER than the BEST bud.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 18, 2008)

Nice score THC. So what's you're crop rotation like? How often do you get that harvest of yours?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Yummy.

Look at the boy.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

This is how I make hash.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/66976-tet-s-1-gal-bb.html


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Heres the bag seed boy, don't know what to do with him.

I have a midget SG flowering I think theres going to be some plant love happening soon.

Waiting for lights-on at 7


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

update.

big girls
3.5 R.O. 1l tap
15ml A+B
9g shooting
15ml Bud X-L
5.5 pH 836ppm
6.6pH 1080ppm

10 days out

cart

3.5 R.O.1l tap
50ml Extra edge bloom
25ml EE Micro
5ml Bushmaster
15ml Bud X-L
5.5pH 713ppm
6.8pH 824ppm

wool 
+ 1gal R.O.
pH 6.1

Clones 

6.1 pH 87F


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

Look at the difference in the coco.

GH brick, shredded wheat, drains fast

Biobizz, coffee grinds, holds water


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

Mared, for all you do this buds for you.

10 day head start on your big daddy clones, once it lays some roots is going to take off.

Did a little experiment when I cut the clones, you see the plant # on the plug, the little tick marks are what # node they where cut from,not much difference .

Mared, came from the 2nd node.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

My partner called in sick, at work, so I did some work around the house.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

Now this is scandalous.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

Somebody I know wants O.G. Kush. 

I picked up three, one broke in transport, no big deal I re cut it and put it in the ez-clone.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 20, 2008)

Now they look "pretty"

There are in 2/3 'big daddy' coco(shredded wheat type) 1/3 perlite

These 'big daddy' coco blocks almost fill a 5er when fluffed up, Freebie.

Picked up a bottle of AN Mother Earth Tea Grow, its a good organic supplement, base feed.


----------



## mared juwan (May 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Now this is scandalous.


Do you realize this is the kind of thing people in the rest of the country dream about? I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 20, 2008)

Pics only, I'm going to chop up those rockwool mothers.

How do you like this rockwool fan leaf.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 20, 2008)

Chop, chop.


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 21, 2008)

if you have problems with mold,try "Greencure" it works perfectly!Im using it outdoor thid year.P.S.-Day 30 of flower.Buds are really starting to fill out now,i expect about 3 ounces or more from 1 sweet god,i also have an aurora indica that will give about 5 plus ounces!


----------



## chongsbuddy (May 21, 2008)

heres a pic


----------



## TetraHyC (May 21, 2008)

look'in sweet, I bought a sulfur burner a while ago, works well indoors.


----------



## Patricia (May 21, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> if you have problems with mold,try "Greencure" it works perfectly!Im using it outdoor thid year.P.S.-Day 30 of flower.Buds are really starting to fill out now,i expect about 3 ounces or more from 1 sweet god,i also have an aurora indica that will give about 5 plus ounces!


 
We don't have that problem up here in the high desert.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 21, 2008)

big girls

flush 10 gal R.O. w/ 10 ml per gal flora-clean

first 5 4.3pH 49ppm
6.3pH 627ppm

second 5 5.5pH 39ppm
1st 2.5 6.2pH 353ppm
2nd 2.5 6.1pH 273ppm

Time to break out the beastie bloom.

I think these look GOOD.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 21, 2008)

Clones

OK Mared, your clones have a three day jump on my ez-clones, lets see.

First pic 7am, next two 7:30pm


----------



## TetraHyC (May 21, 2008)

heres the babies and the mid size.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 23, 2008)

Time for an upgrade.

$93.00 out the door, hood, glass, socket, and cord. They know how to take care of their regulars.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 23, 2008)

Hardware.
I'll rework the ducting soon.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 23, 2008)

Big girls, started the Beastie feed. They look yummy.

Clones look fine.

Letting the cart dry out.

Babies got xtra edge.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 24, 2008)

thay look so fucking good... i use advanced nutes and i have used just about every nute that thare is... i seen that you have used some differnt ones to besides advanecd nute what do you thin is the best... i want to try canna/or dutch master/can you help i have been growing for years and i give you big big props on the sweet god 

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Reworked it under the green lights.

Why did I buy a new hood ?? Better temp control.

Got a killer deal on two 20# alum. CO2 bottles.

Gotta deal with temps, before I buy the injection stuff.

Brought the ballasts out of the garden too.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Clones look a little ?? 

They're about to grow roots.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Thousandth post.

Big Girls.

2.5 R.O. 1 l tap

2 tea Beastie
2 tea cal
5.5 pH 721ppm

babies
are drying out.

cart

3.5 R.O. 1 gal tap
3 tea 6-30-30
3 tea cal
5.5 pH 974ppm
6.7pH 1030ppm

I'll give them acid water tomorrow.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Heres the veges and real pics of the duct work.
Remember 5.5inch net pots, with hydrotron, fed nothing but run-off.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

I can already tell, I'm going to need another 4in Vortex.

The 6in booster was so so for one light, but no-way for two.

I'll move lights on to 9pm tomorrow night, open window too.

They say its good to run at night, that way when the meter reader comes, the meter isn't spinning like a top.

Running exhaust/intake 30 on 30 off temps max at 83F 

Hoods are warm to the touch, Mr. Vortex will take care of that.

Seems like a lot of dough to spend just to run CO2, well, I don't steal electricity, I can shave a week off flower, that would make it six when all is going right.

It pays for itself in the long run.

I need to buy a new indoor/outdoor hygrometer, damn birds f*cked up the wire to the probe, you can't fix it, it runs by resistance (ohms) so if the wires f*cked thats it for the probe.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

look at the pricing.

Vortex PowerFans

Get the 6in $40 more, 2.61 times the air movement.

Hook up my 4in to the lights, I know they're 6in, but look at the restriction where the socket mounts.

Use the 6in for exhaust, it will change the air very quickly, less than 1 min.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 25, 2008)

i need a 6 inch and i just got a 4in 1 mounth ago am selling it with a carben filter for 100$ oh i have a brand new hydrohut in in the box that i got from the hydrohut recalled place in cali so am selling the fan and the hut for 200$ the fan is 1 mounth old and the filter but the hydrohut is still in the box...
P.S. I HAVE NEVER SEEN CRYSTAL BUDS LIKE THAT... KEEPUP THE GOOD WORK... I THINK I WEAS IN TO GROWING CANNABIS I MET SOMEONE THAT LIKE TO GROW AS MUTCH AS ME...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i need a 6 inch and i just got a 4in 1 mounth ago am selling it with a carben filter for 100$ oh i have a brand new hydrohut in in the box that i got from the hydrohut recalled place in cali so am selling the fan and the hut for 200$ the fan is 1 mounth old and the filter but the hydrohut is still in the box...
> P.S. I HAVE NEVER SEEN CRYSTAL BUDS LIKE THAT... KEEPUP THE GOOD WORK... I THINK I WEAS IN TO GROWING CANNABIS I MET SOMEONE THAT LIKE TO GROW AS MUTCH AS ME...
> 
> da plantDOC


I know someone with a 6in vortex hooked to their xtrasun, without a fan speed control to slow it down, it whistles pretty loud, from the turbulence.

THX for the complement,REP+


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> thay look so fucking good... i use advanced nutes and i have used just about every nute that thare is... i seen that you have used some differnt ones to besides advanecd nute what do you thin is the best... i want to try canna/or dutch master/can you help i have been growing for years and i give you big big props on the sweet god
> 
> da plantDOC


I used the AN whole line $400, not worth it.
Been using house and garden. I think you can't go wrong with the Dutch companies.

Lets see you girls.

Good to have another experienced grower coming around.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

User, I'm looking at CO2 control, what can you tell me.

I wish the growtronix was cheaper

Growtronix, Greenhouse Controller and Grow Room Computer Automation System

Look at these two, same functions, or did I miss something.
Indoor Climate Controller CO2 Hydroponics HPS - eBay (item 260229505804 end time Jun-10-08 16:17:09 PDT)
Temperature,Humidity and CO2 Controller - eBay (item 290231901678 end time May-26-08 09:02:01 PDT)


----------



## da plantDOC (May 25, 2008)

I dont no how to post pic's + i don't have a cam...can you post pic's with a web cam T.H.C.... OH I NOW A PLACE THAT SELL USED CO2 AND HYDRO STUFF IF YOU WANT I WILL GIVE YOU TO PHONE NUMBER... I STILL CANT BELEAVE HOW FUCKING CRYSTALIZED YOU BUD'S ARE...
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (May 25, 2008)

oh 1 more thing what is [email protected]... so you dont think advanced nute is worth all the money.. i think they are a very good nute but nothing is worth 380$ for 1 gal like the voodoo i cant say nothin i hade to get some so i did.. i seen a little differnce but not 100$ a leter differnce... I DONT THINK IT'S WORTH ALL THE MONEY THE BEST BYE FROM THEM IS GROW-MICRO-BLOOM 10$ PER LITER NOT BAD

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

Try it you'll like it.
HOUSE AND GARDEN NUTRIENTS - AQUAFLAKES - BUD XL - HYDROPONICS


----------



## trapper (May 25, 2008)

hey tet like your sweet god,im growing god bud and chemo from bc bud,i have the hook happening too,i never got that with other strains,im feeding in the 1100ppm of optimum 2 part with bat shit and beastie bud at 5 weeks,is this hook geene related or did it dissapear for you and how much do you feed.thanks.what was the final smoke reprt,and was it a good producer.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

trapper said:


> hey tet like your sweet god,im growing god bud and chemo from bc bud,i have the hook happening too,i never got that with other strains,im feeding in the 1100ppm of optimum 2 part with bat shit and beastie bud at 5 weeks,is this hook geene related or did it dissapear for you and how much do you feed.thanks.what was the final smoke reprt,and was it a good producer.


I never could get rid of the "hook" gave up trying, nice to here its not just my plants,do you have a journal ?
It produces well.


----------



## trapper (May 25, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I never could get rid of the "hook" gave up trying, nice to here its not just my plants,do you have a journal ?
> It produces well.


thanks for the reply,im not organised or computer savy to keep a journal,actually my health kept me from the comp for a month,ya the chemo and god bud are both doing the hook thing they have just finished the 4th week in 2 days,im also growing blueberry,ice and ak47 and rhino,none of them are doing what the god and chemo are doing,i kept a male chemo and god but i think the god is a hermie so i just used some chemo pollen last night on my favorite rhino,im not sure what the percentage of the offspring will be,do you,thanks.


----------



## trapper (May 25, 2008)

also how was the buzz.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

Heavy, makes gooood hash too.


----------



## trapper (May 25, 2008)

do you know if a hermie has male balls at every calyx,my chemo has balls growing out the shoots while the god bud has only balls at the base of every shoot,so im thinking hermie.do you know,thanks.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

Can't help, I have only strong females, I've never had a hermie, growing for 10+ years.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

Bought a new toy, wireless hygrometer. $30.00 home depot.
The normal hi/low temp/humidity has remote humidity too, the one from the hydro store didn't have an external humidity sensor.

Bagseed broke, had to use a splint.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

15 amp grounded timers $3.50 each.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 25, 2008)

Growtronix does not fuck around.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

The nerds say its a rip off, but [email protected] I can make a lot of shit, but not like that,I can barley program my coffee maker.

Big girls
last feeding
3.5 R.O. 1l tap
2 gal left overs 
2 tea beastie
1 tea cal
3 tea molasses
5.5pH 553ppm
6.3pH 726ppm

cart
3.5 R.O. 1l tap
5ml acid
4.0pH 193ppm
6.7pH 593ppm

babies 
3R.O. 1gal tap
15ml A+B
15ml Multizyme
30ml mother earth tea
5.5pH 740ppm

clones
1 R.O.
30ml mother earth tea
5.9pH 83F

Bought a 4-6in reducer, tied the lights to the vortex, thats more than enough fan for two lights, the intake is like a 6in vaccum, the 6in booster is acting as exhaust fan,for now.

This wireless hygrometer is great, I have it right next to my monitor 75.2F 59%RH

Makes me want the growtronixs, you know when you go out of town for a couple of days, you worry about your plants.Growtronixs and a [email protected] laptop solves that.

I'm going timers on the CO2, till I can afford the growtronix

The blurry pic is the sending unit, hanging behind the upside down fan, its in the shade and the air is well mixed there.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

temps looking good.
I love this wireless shit.

I'm going to get in there and kill the booster,see what happens to the temps.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

Look, I just killed the lights and opened up, brought the cord to the booster out where I can mess with it.

Gotta wait to re-fire.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

I was up late watching temp/hum, looks like humidity more of a problem than temps.

9:21 Lights on Fans off 72f 59h
10:26 fans on 81.8f 70h

10:42 fans off 77.5f 61h
11:26 fans on 78.9f 73h

11;43 fans off 79.5f WTF (sensor moved into the light,ok) 73h
12:26 fans on 79.7f 74h 

Big thremo has been laying on top of the light all night, 80F doesn't feel that warm to the touch.

Shameless plug for the boys at Stop-n-Grow.

Got these 1min digis synced, been testing with desk lamp and fan.

Shit the camera was on superfine when I shot the temps, they're over 2meg, can't upload.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 26, 2008)

Resize pics with .... IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

You know what, [email protected] it.

Indecision is for nubes.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

We cleaned up the ballast area and make a spot for the bottle I have another full one $15each to fill while you wait (10min) ice company.I'll wait to get a cross-over.

These timers only have 8 on/off settings.

8:00pm lights on, CO2 4min, I'll turn it off if I'm working/watering, then give it a 4min dose when I'm done
9:30-9:45 fans on
9:45-9:49 CO2
11:00-11:15 fans on
11:15-11:19 CO2
12:30-12:45 fans on
12:45-12:49 CO2
2:00-2:15 fans on
2:15-2:19 CO2
3:30-3:45 fans on
3:45-3:49 CO2
5:00-5:15 fans on
5:15-5:19 CO2
6:30-6:45 fans on
6:45-6:49 CO2
8:00-10:00 fans on

Thats about the best I can do with what I have, till next time, I think it will work.

I bought so black curtains 2 layers, I'll open the mini blinds and the window at night and leave the curtains closed.

Sound like a plan ??

I'll get more temp/hum reading tonight.

The ballasts are right by the intake, but its the only place outside the garden, its still better than in the garden.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

I need help.

Do A/C units work to reduce humidity ??

Dehumidifiers cost twice what I can get a little A/C unit for.

I want to reduce humidity primarily, but if I get temp reduction too, well thats just great.

I know its hot and humid where your at User.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 26, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I know its hot and humid where your at User.


Where am I?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Where am I?


D.C., Didn't you have it in your location ??


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

Oh no, forgot to tape to 4in hose to the lights exhaust fan.

Got a little hot,I can't believe they didn't wilt.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Oh no, forgot to tape to 4in hose to the lights exhaust fan.
> 
> Got a little hot,I can't believe they didn't wilt.


I think I'll try using my vegetable steamer for a cloner next time.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

The big girls got the big douche.

Got them down to 6.3pH 140ppm

The other are drying.

CO2 running at 5+ CFH 4min. outlet tube is attached to the back of the fan.

Temps at start up, I opened the window, cool night air.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 27, 2008)

T.H.C. I NEED YOUR HELP PLEASE... if you dont have time i understand but i realy realy need your help i have been growing cannabis for 12+ years and i can't fix this prob that i have been haveing with my plants..am 28 and diying of cancer so i realy need my cannabis!!!! so if you can help then i will tell you what's happing with my girl's!!! so peace man.... 

da plantDOC P.S I WOULD NOT ASK FOR HELP FROM NOT TWO MENY PEOPLE BUT YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT LIKE ME so thats coool


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Userfriendly, knows a lot too, you can trust his advise.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Temp/humidity report.

Humidity is the problem.

Looks like a dehumidifer will be better than and A/C unit, what do you think??
AM/PM are backwards


----------



## da plantDOC (May 27, 2008)

ok but i did not want to ask someone it's your grow so i thout it was rude to... i wish i was a med user i live in boston... ok i will have to tell you the best i can without a pic..all the new leaves are very yello and the big fan leaves are crunchy and soft and curled.. i have tryed flushing i tryed little nutes and no nute i am growing in a hydrohut orginal but the place that is doing the recalled sent it to me b-cuz the last three killeed all of them... do you think its posabale that this one is bad to b-cuz this is the 4th tent that killed my plants i have 2 moor brand new in the box that thay gave me so what i did is took half of my girls and set up a 400w in my big closet and left 10 in the hut and 10 in the closet so if i see a differnce... but in the meen time maybe you and user can help me with some thing it mite be... 


da plantDOC p.s. i hope they get better they look as sick as i am with cemo


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like to took the right action, let check around, I'll get back to you.

I don't care if you have a card or not, the point is you are suffering.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Had to check this morning, all is good.

The hotter it gets the faster they root, hard to argue with observations.

Scientific method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jungleman (May 27, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Is anyone out there growing or have grow "sweet god" ?
> I'd like to compare notes.


Hey i think i am growing sweet god..What pic showing on website i think is same and smel very very extra sweet skunky ....Very sweet,I am not sure but i think is sweet god..


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ok but i did not want to ask someone it's your grow so i thout it was rude to... i wish i was a med user i live in boston... ok i will have to tell you the best i can without a pic..all the new leaves are very yello and the big fan leaves are crunchy and soft and curled.. i have tryed flushing i tryed little nutes and no nute i am growing in a hydrohut orginal but the place that is doing the recalled sent it to me b-cuz the last three killeed all of them... do you think its posabale that this one is bad to b-cuz this is the 4th tent that killed my plants i have 2 moor brand new in the box that thay gave me so what i did is took half of my girls and set up a 400w in my big closet and left 10 in the hut and 10 in the closet so if i see a differnce... but in the meen time maybe you and user can help me with some thing it mite be...
> 
> 
> da plantDOC p.s. i hope they get better they look as sick as i am with cemo


Hard to say w/o pics, I've seen little key chain cameras at Walgreens, I don't how good they are.

Questions:
What kind of nutes, media, pH?
curl up or down?
what color are the leaf stems ?
are the stems soft??
Do you use tap(whats the ppm) or R.O.

I'd like to say sulfur def. or ??

Give us some more info, OK.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> Hey i think i am growing sweet god..What pic showing on website i think is same and smel very very extra sweet skunky ....Very sweet,I am not sure but i think is sweet god..


One sniff, I could tell you for sure.
Sounds good.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 27, 2008)

i have polarod wood that work... i just germed 20 white widow seed b-cuz i shoped 5 waek femails down i have a shit load of WW if you want some.. i gave out 80 seed on this site to a few friends... i thank you for takeing your time to help!!! am going to try to get some pic's to you asap i know you could help am ready to give up on this grow .. well i did germ 10 WW...if i need help with down loading pic's can someone help.... i want to show you one of my big girl's thats not sick...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i have polarod wood that work... i just germed 20 white widow seed b-cuz i shoped 5 waek femails down i have a shit load of WW if you want some.. i gave out 80 seed on this site to a few friends... i thank you for takeing your time to help!!! am going to try to get some pic's to you asap i know you could help am ready to give up on this grow .. well i did germ 10 WW...if i need help with down loading pic's can someone help.... i want to show you one of my big girl's thats not sick...
> da plantDOC


If you can get the pics into your computer.

click "go advanced"

click "manage attachments"

click "browse"

find it in my pics or whatever.

you can do 4 a time.

click "up load" and wait.

then click "submit reply"


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Look at the lights off humid/temp.

Temps come up from the sulfur burner 10;00-12;30


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

POP QUIZ (moisture in the air)

Moisture Variables used in Meteorology

Quiz starts after you click "next"


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

I'm updating my seeds thread, thought I'd post a quick temp reading.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 27, 2008)

i think i am oing to have to start frowing at night.. it got over 86 with an a.c

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

big girls
let dry

clones
5.6pH 84F

babies
3 R.O.
1 gal tap
45ml XE grow
25ml EX micro
2ml barricade
5.6pH

cart

20ml A+B
15ml Bud X-L
17ml topbooster
3ml barricade
5.6pH 865ppm

Going to up the ppms on the cart, CO2 means I can use a hotter batch.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 28, 2008)

hi T.H.C i flushed them with p.h of 6.3 no i dont have a R.O so i let my water set out for a week or 2 ...i could no sleep all night b-cuz i was stressing my plants!!! oh you asked if my stems are [email protected] yes they are green no thay are not soft all the pre leaf in the middle is yellow and the outer leaf is green with curled up and brown tips like they got burned... like i said i been growing a lang time and i thout i could fix all problems with plant but i cant seem to fix this one... sorry no pics am still trying to figyer out how to put a pic on my copmuter...
P.S. I HAD SOME FREINDS OVER AND I HOPE YOU DONT MIND THAT I SHODE THEM YOUR GIRLS... THEY COOD NOT BELEAVE HOW CRYSTALIZED THEY ARE...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

Wish I could see them, scratch sulfur, you say the curl is UP.

look at these, another stab in the dark.

does your printer have a scanner ??

You can get a water report from the city, its available at the library in my city


----------



## da plantDOC (May 28, 2008)

I think i fond my fucking PRBLEM... i think my hydrohut is KILLING mt fucking girls i did not wan't to beleave that the recalled comp sen't me 6 no good ten't in a row... T.H.C. i have 2 brandnew hydrohut's in the box would you try number 5 or say fuck it and keep them in my 6 x 6 x 7 closet or...i am so piss off thit is number 4 crop that diyed in the hydrohut when i moved i had no other place.... so my closet was my next thing to used... i have to grow cannabis i live for my girl's and it look's like you do to... 

da plantDOC P.S. I STILL CAN'T GET OVER HOW FUCKING DANK DANK THAY ARE... I THINK MY NEXT SEED BYE WILL BE SOME SWEETGOD AND HOPE THEY TURN OUT HALF AS CRYSTALIZE AS THEM... THANK'S FOR THE HELP AND THANK USER ALSO.. HELL GOT TO GO TO CHEMO SO PEACE!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

This is what I would do.

Set-up the frame, cover with 6mil black plastic sheeting, mylar on the inside.

Use a tarp zipper for access.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 28, 2008)

Do You Want To Do A Exsperament I Will Sent You One And You Can See What's Up Free... Brand New LIKE I SAID I HAVE 6 AND THARE A PAIN IN THE ASS I WOULD BE HAPPY TO LET SOMEONE DO A EXSPARAMENT with one so i no it's not me

da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (May 28, 2008)

can you explane how to do that with that mylar thing and plastic so i can have a friend read this b-cuz am very weak from treatment..

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

Cut panels a least 4in bigger on all sides, attach mylar with spray adhesive, use tape to attach panels to frame, start at the top, work from the center toward the sides,attach zipper with spray and tape. I know I'm forgetting to tell you something, just ask when you come across something.


----------



## HoLE (May 28, 2008)

lookin real nice Tetra ,,and very organized journal,,keep it up man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

Big Girls 
3 R.O.
2 tea Beastie
1 tea cal
6.2pH 402ppm

babies
Let dry

Cart
3 R.O. 1 gal tap
60ml Xtra-edge Blossom
30ml Xtra-edge
2ml Barricade (really keeps the stems tough)
20ml Bud X-L
5.6pH 1300ppm running CO2 

Clones
1 gal R.O.
15ml Mother Earth Tea

5.8pH 84F

Tried to get some tric shots thats the best it will come out, camera held up to my 30X.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 29, 2008)

cool thank's i am going to have my brother help... i will try what ever is going to work... da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 29, 2008)

I know whats going to happen if I don't do something about the humidity soon.

Mold, and lots of it.

Now, I feel like the dog that caught the cat, what are you going to do with it ??

Going to be a small annex, to accommodate this machine.

Looked for a couple hours on-line, can't beat this one, $104 out the door.

Its a monster, but after reading reviews, price, in-stock, I'll take it.

Price on the shelf said $179.99, WTF you walk-in w/o knowing, you get the BRO deal (bend right over). I paid on-line, so I kept the pie-hole shut.

I have to go get a couple of 1X2s, C-YA

Buy the Sunbeam 50-Pint Dehumidifier and other Air conditioners, heaters & purifiers at circuitcity.com


----------



## UserFriendly (May 29, 2008)

It's going to jack your temps up.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 29, 2008)

I cut my lady down a week early. Here she is in all her gory. 
AK-47


----------



## TetraHyC (May 29, 2008)

I know, but the temps are in better shape than the humidity, I have to do something,fast, right, wrong, or otherwise.

I thought they were like an air compressor, but there more like an A/C, compressor,evaporator,condenser. 

Heres its home, I'll add-it-on at 8pm.

2 2X4 sheets 1 1/2 styrofoam 1 roll duct tape, -$10.

It has a build in humistat, set the humidity level you like, so it will kick on and off.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 29, 2008)

Hey user is that northen lights thats looks like some sweet bud ... T.H.C. WHAT IS THAT STYROFOAM FOR!!! i no about the fucking heat i have to use two 6500 btus so i feel for you out in cali...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 29, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> I cut my lady down a week early. Here she is in all her gory.


That would go for $65 1/8 at any club.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 29, 2008)

Look at that beast, where are you going to put it?

Raise the tray a foot ? The rear of the trays frame is held by a cleat screwed to the studs in the wall.Floor jack, and longer legs?? No way.

Add on a "shed" 

I set it at 55%, I'll watch the temps, I want to drop it to 45%, but it may run too much and raise the temps too fast.

Pic 1 before I opened up

Pic 2 start-up


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

Look what we have here, dihydrogen oxide.

Over a gallon,7.6pH 32ppm, I didn't wash it, so I'm sure it has residue.

Temps stay just in tolerance, little on the warm side, but look what happened to the other plants when they cooked, nothing.


What do you think,guys ?? I'm prone to mold where I live.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

I turned it down to 50%RH at lights out.

Good machine, hasn't gone over 50% yet, 80 min.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

You guys ever have a big bud thats mush on the inside ??

Its enough to make a grown man cry.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 30, 2008)

yes i hade a hole crop that looked killer on the out side and when i broke open a nice size bud it fell apart fom the mush.. i think it's the start of some tipe of mold starting so yes it did fuck up my crop... i got a sulfer burner and it help's big time... I dont run the burner for the last two weeks it made my weed have a funny flaver
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

I know, its ghetto.

One of the Presidents said "do the best with what you have"

I can't buy a votex right now, that 6in booster is not cutting it for exhaust(we already knew that).

You probably have one of these fans, they move a lot or air.

Two flower pots and some hot glue, Martha Stewart style.

I'll snap a pic of the install later.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 30, 2008)

It's a good thing.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

Heres last nights pics.

I marked that one plant, so we can keep track of it.

This fan jumped out at me.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 30, 2008)

T.H.C can you tell me how to make one of those clone thing that you made ... i give you props you are inventive!!! I would not think of half of the thing's you do i dont think it;s getto that your just smart... good looking dank nug;s when are you going to harvest them BADLARRYS...

da plant DOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

Heres the fan, looks better than I thought.

Going to chop some tomorrow.

Clones got fresh feed.

3 R.O. 1 l tap

10ml xtra-edge each G/B/M
3ml Roots
2ml Barricade
6.0pH 650ppm (little high)


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] I'm happy, I'm a proud daddy.

These girls are a little tighter (easy killer)

I'll do some chopping tomorrow.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

Heres the rest.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 31, 2008)

T.H.C. I GATHER THAT YOU DONT WANT TO TELL ME HOW TO MAKE ONE... WHATS THE BIG DEAL... THINK AM GOING TO PATTING IT OR SOME THING....

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (May 31, 2008)

The holes are the hardest part.


This is probably easier to make.
GROWFAQ


----------



## TetraHyC (May 31, 2008)

Chop, chop. 

I like how the little sq pots make them come out, one nice cob, not to much to trim, save the popcorn for the movies.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 31, 2008)

Part II.

How do you like it, rare, medium, well ??

I like well done, amber trics.


----------



## mared juwan (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a different strain almost. Less purple this time, more lime green and white which is just what you were shooting for, right? You definitely succeeded. It hard to say whether I like rare, medium or well based on appearance - they all look equally AWESOME. I'm sure the well done smokes the best, though.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 31, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> Nice score THC. So what's you're crop rotation like? How often do you get that harvest of yours?


hbnb nbbnb


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 1, 2008)

T.H.C that pic with all the bud's lined up with the ruler is that 5 differnt plant's or all 1 .... i would let them BADLARRY'S [email protected] for at least a mounth.... that cannabis is worth the wait... congrad's on the kick ass harvest...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> hbnb nbbnb


My bad, I meant to reply before, but forgot.

About 5 weeks, I'd like to get it to 4, still ironing out the perpetual garden


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> T.H.C that pic with all the bud's lined up with the ruler is that 5 differnt plant's or all 1 .... i would let them BADLARRY'S [email protected] for at least a mounth.... that cannabis is worth the wait... congrad's on the kick ass harvest...
> 
> da plantDOC


One plant each, i got about 35 more.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW you lucky bastard lol lol.... good for you i like to see sick people get the med's thay need!!! you should be proud you grow some DANK NUG'S did you meen that the hole's on the rubbermade will be the hard part.... hey have you ever used hesi that'1 product that i have not used so what do you thik of it...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Last nights fun.

The drain fitting stuck up above the level of the tray leaving standing water, trying to reduce humidity anyway I can.

Cleaned up too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Look at this coco husk, I'm subing it for perlite, small pot I want a little more moisture, but its going to help drainage, 50/50 mix with Canna had to finish the last 8 with the brick and husk coco.

What do you think of the super chunk coco ?? 

Scissor hash is GREAT.

Labor of love.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Time for the changing of the guard.

Mared not much of a mite anymore.

Going to chop up some OG clones, a least 10.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Mared not much of a mite anymore.


Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Look at these.

Chem dog $20g, Jack Herer $25g, cookie $10

The Jack is good,the smoke is light, not a lot of flavor, earthy, I want to say musty, yes it is, the bottle has a dry,musty smell, not a bad musty(like mold) hard to explain. The high is a up, happy,light though, don't spent all that money on the seeds, not worth it. Its just a name game thing, the pipe is not.

The Chem Dog I like Chem dog. the smoke; lung buster, smell; strong like hash and cat piss especiely when its ground. Tastes really good, like "GONJ" from the early 80s, classic hash, skunk flavor with a little spice. The high heavy head/eyes, this will slow you down.

Going to have to find someones Chem Dog thread, this needs more looking into.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Chopped up the O.G. Kush took a few off Mared too, moved them to 12/12.

Big girls
4 ro 2l tap
3 tea 3-38-38
3 tea cal
20ml bud x-l
3ml barricade
60ml AN MET
14ml acid (the 3-38-38 takes a shit load of acid to bring down)
5.5pH 1120ppm

cart
3 ro 1l tap
3 tea 6-30-30
3 tea cal
3ml barricade
30ml AN MET
5.5 pH 1250ppm

Babies
3ro 1l tap
15ml A+B
15ml multizyme
2ml barricade
10ml AN MET
5.8pH


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Look at my trimmer thread, any ideas ??
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/77914-trimmer.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

No water today, everybody is nice and moist.

Looks like it was a little early for the 6-30-30 I'll give them 3 part general purpose mix tomorrow.

I think the girls like the CO2.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 4, 2008)

big girls
4 R.O. 2l tap
5.5 tea 3-38-38
20ml Cal
20ml Bud X-L
29ml acid (thats a lot!)
5.6pH 1180ppm
6.6pH 1300ppm

cart
3.5R.O. 1.5l tap
2 tea 20-10-20
2 tea 6-30-30
20ml Cal
20ml Multi
5.6pH 1160ppm
6.7pH1280ppm

Babies
3.5 R.O. 1.5l tap
15ml A+B
15ml Multi
5.8pH 546ppm


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 5, 2008)

wow T.H.C. LOOKING SO FUCKING DANK...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

Everybody's nice and moist.

HPS pics, it kicked on.

The last one looks gooey.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 6, 2008)

hey T.H.C. WHAT KIND OF P.H. TESTER'S DO YOU USED MY PEACE OF SHIT BROKE AND I WILL BE BYEING ONE TODAY JUST WONDERING WHAT IS NEW GOOD P.H STUFF... da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 6, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey T.H.C. WHAT KIND OF P.H. TESTER'S DO YOU USED MY PEACE OF SHIT BROKE AND I WILL BE BYEING ONE TODAY JUST WONDERING WHAT IS NEW GOOD P.H STUFF... da plantDOC


Look at post #319 theres a pic of my meter.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 6, 2008)

Afgooy: sour, dry, dusty flavor, smoke: medium, high: relaxed, sleepy.

That cookie was very good last time, the pecan turtle bar was irresistible.

Didn't your mother tell you to finish your orange juice ??

The purple Nepalese is rock hard indica, tastes kind of like kush and hashplant, strong smoke, good indica body buzz with half-masted eyes.

Honeysuckle is s sativa, its tasty, finishes with a slight honeysuckle flavor, light smoke, clear headed high.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 6, 2008)

i still can't get over that you bye killer weed like that in a compashion club.... can you bye clones thare too...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats where I got the O.G.Kush clones,bro.

Over a gal. a day from the dehumidifier (12ppm), it gets recycled.

Big girls 
4 R.O. 2l tap
60ml XE B
30ml XE M
4ml barricade
60ml AN MET
5.5pH 1110ppm
6.3pH 1300ppm

Babies
3R.O. 1l tap
15ml XE B/G/M
2ml barricade
15ml multi-zyme
5.6pH 673ppm

Cart 
3 R.O. 1l tap
15ml XE B/G
30ml XE M
3ml barricade
15ml bud x-l
5.3pH 1110ppm (trip,same as BG)
6.3pH 1360ppm


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 7, 2008)

wow you are so lucky... i would kill for just 1 clone/ or a good seed for that matter's...well youur girl's are looking kick ass...Hey T.H.C. HAVE YOU EVER USED overdrive from ADVANCED NUTE'S just order 350$ in advanced....

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 7, 2008)

no feeding tonight.

Those O.G. Kush are reaching for the sky.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 8, 2008)

hey T.H.C. I did not get that message you sent me something 197 diy 3 more...can you alabarate on that 
P.S. i have a shit load of hydrohut's that i dont have room for and i dont want to ditch them if some one can use them let me know i will help someone out
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

Update pics only.

Stow-away from Shri-Lanka, I going to let it grow, looks like it has a little nute burn.

You never get anything like that in Canna or Biobizz they are steamed, have you noticed how the Canna and Biobizz don't turn the perlite brown ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

HEY T.H.C. did you get CO2 for your garden yet.... just wondring 

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 10, 2008)

Page 28, DOC.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool T.H.C. that regulater how are they to put on the TANK and do you have to remove it evry time you phill the tank...Oh and the most of all have you notest a differnts in your garden yet or is it to soon to tell...

da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 11, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Stow-away from Shri-Lanka, I going to let it grow, looks like it has a little nute burn.


The solution for all pest problems. Shri Lankan Venus Flytraps! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Cool T.H.C. that regulater how are they to put on the TANK and do you have to remove it evry time you phill the tank...Oh and the most of all have you notest a differnts in your garden yet or is it to soon to tell...
> 
> da plantDOC


Its just one big nut, turn by hand, then just a little tightening with a wrench, its real easy.

I can see that they have sped up.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

Remember how the "budman" kept the best for himself ??

EAT YOUR HEART OUT "BUDMAN"

This one has that tight "berry" look.

She looks good from all sides.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

Update

Exta-edge for all

Big Girls

3 R.O. 1l tap
10ml Purple Maxx
45ml B
22.5ml M
4ml Barricade(pH up)
5.pH 1190ppm
5.9pH 1660ppm
remember I'm running CO2.

Cart
3R.O. 1l tap
20ml G/B
40ml M
10ml Purple maxx
4ml Barricade (pH up)
5.5pH 1500ppm

Babies 
4R.O. 1l tap
30ml G/B/M
5.5pH 868ppm
6.4pH 2000ppm
somethings up with that coco husk, look at the ppm run-off, its not all nutes, if it where they would be frying.

That stow-away is growing, I hope its a coffee plant or a real pretty flower.

O.G. Kush are reaching for the glass, not quite the producer that Sweet God is.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 12, 2008)

HEY that humbold stuff when i called the hydro store whare i get my nute's he was trying to talk me into byeing that stuff he said it work's good and it's getting populur... oh hey T.H.C. i just pick up that same T.D.S meter that you have in that pic... have you fond any fuck up's with it or is it a good pen i have not used it yet is it on point...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

mine was calibrated when I got it. it has a little "CAL" that should be on the display.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

Haven't shown the bagseed girls for a long time.

Pics
1 shrubby
2 splints
3 knotty girl
4&5 wrong way
6 tower of power

5 out of 6 girls (I hope there aren't any hermies, I have some sativas in there)

I think tower of power is a Sweet God.

These girls live on run-off, get there pH checked about every 5 days, if they need it of not.

I smoke cigs out on my deck, so I get bored, then I see my plants sitting there, I think this is called HST (high stress training)

Going to take clones off these girls too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Girls
3.5 R.O. 1.5l tap
4 tea 3-38-38
20mil sensa Gal
10mil Purple maxi
5.6pH(up from 5.5) 1150pam(little lighter)
5.8pH(a hair low,but these girls will eat up those H+ ions.)1620pam

Trying to change things up a bit with the purple maxx, till the other strains come in.

They make that bushmaster, its effective. The label says purple maxx is still experimental, claims 30-40% response rate, Honesty on a bottle ?? These Humbolt Boys sure seem straight up. AN pumps their shit BIG TIME.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 13, 2008)

cart 
3RO 1.5l tap
20ml A+B
15ml Top booster
15ml Bud XL
5ml bushmaster
5.6pH 603ppm

Babies
3RO 1.5l tap
15ml A+B
15ml Multi-zyme 
3ml barricade
5.5pH 662ppm


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 14, 2008)

HEY T.H.C that one pic on the bottom left is that a S.G.
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah it is, trip. its been the third pic in the updates for a while, I'll check what # plant it is and find another one the same #.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 14, 2008)

the strains are big bud and crystal by nirvana I put them in the cubes last night at around 8


----------



## pigpen (Jun 14, 2008)

i used paper towel method 2 germinate forgot that


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 14, 2008)

Babies 3 R.O. 1gal tap
20ml xtra-edge G/B/M
1ml Barricade
15ml mutizyme
3tea Epsom

5.7pH 1200ppm

I think I'm going to have to take clones tomorrow, break-out the conversion bulb and trigger them before they get to big, I like the sq pot it helps keep them manageable for SOG. Coco is hydro not soil.

Damn O.G. Kush going to grow to the moon, I don't like the way it grows, its going to take up a lot of room.

That 2nd to the last pic makes me feel like one proud daddy.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 15, 2008)

Took a bunch of cuttings today.

Using my DIY aero cloner, the spray manifold is modeled after the EZ-CLONE machine.

10 360degree spray heads, 350GPH pump, it has a shit load of flow.

Heres the mix

4gal R.O. 2l tap
2.5tea Foothill 10-52-10 root-booster
2tea Epsom salt
15ml Sensi Cal
15ml B-1 (western states)
2ml AN Barricade
4ml H&G Roots Excelurator
5.9pH 714ppm

I use rootech gel 

Its a mixed bag

1 Chunky Cheese
4 Shrubby
4 Splints
4 Knotty Girl
4 Wrong Way
4 Tower Of Power
10 #12 Sweet God
4 #7 Sweet God


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 15, 2008)

Cookies anyone ??

The butter looks a little scary, but the cookies aren't bad, lots of cinnamon,ginger,allspice,ground cloves.

Oh yeah, they're oatmeal, with chocolate chips and dries cranberries.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats a 40inch tall red leaf lettuce in a 5.5inch net pot.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

Had to clean up my veggies.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

Can you read my writing (its written in chicken scratch)

That last one is #12, I have 10 clones of her rooting.

The other clones look good too.

Damn O.G. Kush, they're slammed against the light now.
What should I do to them ??

I put the conversion bulb in the veg. chamber.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Pigpen, you can use one of these, its from a fish pump kit, or get a PVC ball valve from home depot.

How many outlets do you have ??, what kind of dripper/stake do you have ??
How high a lift is it ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

Funny, I'm just doing work on my drip system.

I like this pump, lays flat, outlet faces up, sturdy impeller, $22. 
This is the third one I have bought, the other two run F&D, bag seed, and veggies.

Powerhead type pumps have weak impellers, when the impeller breaks, no more water.

I putting some of my old drippers in(loop type) you can put valves on each one if you want $$.

Coco husk at the hydro store, Hydrofarm man just left them as samples this morning, Two bails $0. Its nice because the guys at the store have MMcards, so when there aren't any other people there, we can really talk plants.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

Your gonna love tonights feeding

4 gal R.O. 1 gal tap

5 tea Beastie bloomz 0-50-30
25ml Sensi Cal 2-0-0
25ml Gravity
25ml Purple Maxx(formerly Snow Storm)
15ml Molassas
2ml Barricade
100ml Sweet(citrus)

5.8pH 1520ppm

Going to cut off the food soon, burning out the N. with Beastie Bloomz.

The other are drying.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info man I got up to tallahassee today and 5 and a half of my planys made it through. They really seem 2 have stretched bad. or maybie its normal IDK Im going to take pictures of the set up and the girls in the morning for u and every 1 else thanks for all the help man


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

Forgot a pic, these are very effective, but a pain-in-the-ass to make.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 18, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Thanks for the info man I got up to tallahassee today and 5 and a half of my planys made it through. They really seem 2 have stretched bad. or maybie its normal IDK Im going to take pictures of the set up and the girls in the morning for u and every 1 else thanks for all the help man


It sounds like a really fun adventure. Looking forward to pics


----------



## Patricia (Jun 18, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Your gonna love tonights feeding
> 
> 4 gal R.O. 1 gal tap
> 
> ...


very impressive. looks very yummy. can't wait


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

The Big Girls are drying

Babies
3 R.O. 1l tap
30ml B-1 (western states)

pH 4.5 89ppm

cart
3R.O. 1l tap
30ml AN Sensi bloom A+B
15ml AN Mother Earth Tea
2ml AN Barricade
15ml AN Sensi Cal
2tea Epsom 
30ml B-1(WS)

5.4pH 1240ppm

The other cloner has Sweet God and O.G. Kush


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

hey T.H.C. I see your useing sensi bloom a/b... right now am doing a test with the A.N. grow/micro/bloom and the sensi set grow/bloom and the rest of the thare product's..., and i see that the sensi set look's a bit bigger... and thare all island sweet skunk clones... am going too look into a camra so i can take some pic's so dose the camra have to plug into my laptop to get them on my computer or how dose that work... I DONT USE THE MOTHER EARTH TEA'S IS SEEM TO BRING THE PPM TO HIGHT WHEN I USE IT BEFOR...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

Its some left-overs, finishing off the bottles, I like 3 part better.
I have a card reader built-in to my desktop, the camera comes with a USB cable, I know very little about computers.
Island Sweet Skunk, sounds nice.

The organic stuff really raises the ppm,


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes i dont no shit about computers ether.. but yes i stope useing that stuff b-cuz it went to hight... if am going to raised it it will be with some think like bigbud that can raises it 300 ppm's... 

da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jun 19, 2008)

hey thc I got those pics I promised and I have more comming 2 night I started a journal so just click my sig and u will find them. Thanks man
pigpen


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

HEY.. T.H.C. i have been growing for years and i never seen what is happing... ok i have this plant that started flowering about 4 week's ago it started shooting pistals all over it and then it just stoped and now it's not going noware it getting so fucking bushy... it's like it just stoped flowering...it's like it's still want's to veg.. it fucked up... do you have eney idears what's going on... i thout it was just slow but it's growing so fast... i was thinging about putting the little fucker in the dark for three day... it is a island sweet skunk and they do take forever it's a sativa... so what do you think...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been growing indicas for a long time now, they have better manors than sativas, I guess maybe put her in the dark like you said.

I hope it doesn't hermie on you.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey THC when do you recomend I go grom 24/0 to 18/6 today is day 5 from sprouting


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been using 24/0 for a long time, to veg.

Plants don't rest, they just stop growing at night, lack of energy.

Click the "plant biology and how plants grow" brochure can't copy and paste or direct link

Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

i never had a herm so i dont no what to exspect... the little fucker has pistals like so meny.. it looks like it just stop flowing and started vegging it just getting so bushy it's in 5 gal pale's it's an island sweet skunk 2 1/2 mounth's old it counterparts is doing fine... this is y i dont like sativa's shoud have stuck with a goodold indicas thay have been good to me for year's i thout i would ask goodold T.H.C. he's smart with cannabis growering
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

More torment for the girls outside


111F smoke'in 

Running full time flood till it cools off later, thew about 2# of ice in too, I have some blue ice packs I'll put in a little later.

They're hang'in there.

Had to shade my veggies, they where starting to wilt.


​


----------



## pigpen (Jun 20, 2008)

So you leave them on 24/7 the whole time? this foot hill company looks like the shit. I really needed a ebb and flow system and theres looks very good and resanably priced. Would you recomend this company? Also what tray system would your recomend bud?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, how big ?? rockwool blocks only, or blocks on slabs.

These guys opened in L.A. in 1961, think of all the bud they had a part in.
They're cool, can't stay in that biz that long, by giving up your customers.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

you said 2X8 closet, then (2) 2x4s I'd go with.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 20, 2008)

pigpen said:


> So you leave them on 24/7 the whole time? this foot hill company looks like the shit. I really needed a ebb and flow system and theres looks very good and resanably priced. Would you recomend this company? Also what tray system would your recomend bud?


If your on the east coust you mite want to order from someone like H.T.G. CHEAPER SHIPING da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jun 20, 2008)

I would say rockwool cubes for veg then just pick up the cubes and move them to a ebb and flow table filled with clay pellets. sound good?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 20, 2008)

pigpen said:


> I would say rockwool cubes for veg then just pick up the cubes and move them to a ebb and flow table filled with clay pellets. sound good?


Some guys are using a Coco (fiber) mat under their plants, I haven't tried it though. I have a 2X4 piece, waiting to give it a try.

The pellets (some) are going to float around during the flood, never used pellets loose F&D, always used net pots, maybe put the pellets in 5 gal. paint strainers, then the 'bags' in the table. I think the roots will shoot right though the paint strainer, and it will keep the loose hydrotron under control.

What do you think Doc ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW good idear T.H.C. only you come up with that...i think the clay ball's are one of the best hydro grow med...pigpen aney info that T.H.C. has to give it''s all good info the gye has been growing for a long time now i thing he's got moor nohow then i do with hydroponic's he a smart gye...
da poalntDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 21, 2008)

I going to fire-up my trimmer tomorrow, see what the prototype can do.

Clones are about to shoot out roots, just in time they're a little hurt'in topside.

Had to raise the light again, It sure seems like those O.G.Kush started the sweet god stretching too, never had SG grow that tall, the tallest SGs are the ones closest to the O.G.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 21, 2008)

omg they look so good.. i would love to smell it emmmmmmmmmm it must smell so good in your room your a lucky...
 da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 21, 2008)

This will keep Kokopelli's pipe full for a while.(Mrs.McGreggor style)
Kokopelli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Look at these girls, N. and P. DEF, ready for the axe.


----------



## delta96 (Jun 21, 2008)

beautiful as always. i have a space of 5.5' tall 4.5'wide and 1.5' deep. im gonna pick up a pack of 20 bcsg. i wanna get a 400 hps. any suggestions on the container set up and growing mediums? is my space to tight for what i want to do?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 22, 2008)

Plants looking sweet buddy. So just to make things clear you think I should stay on 24/7 for the whole veg cycle or just the sprouting stage. I am going to post pics in a little hope you can tell me they are were they should be at the 1 week stage witch is 2maro. Hope things are good for u


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 22, 2008)

HEY PIGPEN I SEEN THAT WHEN PLANT'S VEGG FOR 24/0 WHEN YOU TRIGGER THEM THEY START SHOOTING FASTER/ SHO FASTER SEX THEN 18/6 I RUN 18/6 MYSELF...THE PLANT DONT NO THE DIFFERNT'S!!!
da plantDOC


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 22, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> This will keep Kokopelli's pipe full for a while.(Mrs.McGreggor style)
> Kokopelli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Look at these girls, N. and P. DEF, ready for the axe.


Very fuckin nice, I would love some of that
How long have those been flowering for...they look really damn good but usually when I do my flush a week before the chop they look more yellowed then that well atleast the fan leaves do.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Trimmer Time!!!!!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 23, 2008)

GOPHER TIME, had to help a friend yesterday.

A gopher took out one of my friends outdoor plants, in the garden.

Had to dig a trench around the garden and install a gopher barrier.

Thats one pest we don't have to worry about.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> GOPHER TIME, had to help a friend yesterday.
> 
> A gopher took out one of my friends outdoor plants, in the garden.
> 
> ...


No wonder he could chop thru that tree trunk like that. Take that you bastard! Yea! we win! Did I ever tell you you're my hero?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 23, 2008)

Its like caddy shack all overagain just with weed plants


----------



## Alto (Jun 23, 2008)

THC a question (really great grow BTW)
I noticed you use H&G and I love their stuff as well
In fact next grow it will be all H&G
anyway Do you use the "shooting powder" and if so how well do you think it works / what are any drawbacks or precautions I should be aware of?
I just added it to a grow thats about 3 weeks out from harvest.
Thanks


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2008)

Alto said:


> THC a question (really great grow BTW)
> I noticed you use H&G and I love their stuff as well
> In fact next grow it will be all H&G
> anyway Do you use the "shooting powder" and if so how well do you think it works / what are any drawbacks or precautions I should be aware of?
> ...


I'm still thinkin "Over the hedge". maybe cuz i haven't seen Caddyshack.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 23, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Very fuckin nice, I would love some of that
> How long have those been flowering for...they look really damn good but usually when I do my flush a week before the chop they look more yellowed then that well atleast the fan leaves do.


Thanks Non-stop, I cut the N. on 6/16, I'd like to wait a longer too, but my hand is forced to cut now or throw it all away next week.

Onecs mold starts in indica it can take out your whole crop (whatever size) in less than a week.

Lost about 2Zs to mold, sucks, probably another 2Zs to the week lost, in production.
It happens, its part of being a farmer.

The top knot of this one is mold free, chucked about 6in of cola off it.
Meds down the drain.

One dying leaf, drying and twisting is what to look for, you see that its too late for that plant.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 23, 2008)

Alto said:


> THC a question (really great grow BTW)
> I noticed you use H&G and I love their stuff as well
> In fact next grow it will be all H&G
> anyway Do you use the "shooting powder" and if so how well do you think it works / what are any drawbacks or precautions I should be aware of?
> ...


Thanks Alto 
SPs great I love it.
Have acid ready to go in, when you add your Shooting Power, pH skyrockets.
I will get some more for this batch.

Nonstop, I triggered those girls 5/10, just over 6 weeks.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey man buds looked not 2 shabby. I Have never seen any mold on bud before. What precautions or preventive measures can a grower take to smash this anoying problem??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

You might get some down there in FLA, humid weather really gets it going, we get sea fog A LOT.

[email protected] its hard to stop it, I prefer indica, thats the main problem, should be growing a sativa anytime mold could be an issue. I have a sulfur burner, spray Seranade sometimes, dehumidifier, clean everything, filtered intake, theres not much more I can do, I'll run the humidity lower this time, [email protected] the temps.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

sounds good yeah i am going to have to find a way to get the humidity down it can get real bad here. Where are u from bud just a general area kinda currious. not sure if you had time to check it out but I did make a intake for my room like u said. that black fan now blows air into the room. Is that good enough or do i need another squarel cage? totaly forgot to tell you that my 600watt galaxy ballat came 2day and was wondering if I should add it to the veg or would that plus the original 400MH just be overkill?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

pics only tonight.

Added two more hours of on time to the sulfur burner, thats 7 total.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

delta96 said:


> beautiful as always. i have a space of 5.5' tall 4.5'wide and 1.5' deep. im gonna pick up a pack of 20 bcsg. i wanna get a 400 hps. any suggestions on the container set up and growing mediums? is my space to tight for what i want to do?


Thats plenty of room, a 400 will rock in there, you'll need an air-cooled hood,don't get HTG, Mared's ballast died fast, get a lumatec.
Use Coco, follow Mared's journal, Its from day one, 400w coco closet grow.
Look at his shit now, you can use his journal like a guide, get monkey juice too.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Thats plenty of room, a 400 will rock in there, you'll need an air-cooled hood,don't get HTG, Mared's ballast died fast, get a lumatec.
> Use Coco, follow Mared's journal, Its from day one, 400w coco closet grow.
> Look at his shit now, you can use his journal like a guide, get monkey juice too.


Yeah, Monkey Juice. I'll cosign that. You can always hit me up for questions. I'm sure my results could be very easily reproduced with the same simple setup in that space.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

pigpen said:


> sounds good yeah i am going to have to find a way to get the humidity down it can get real bad here. Where are u from bud just a general area kinda currious. not sure if you had time to check it out but I did make a intake for my room like u said. that black fan now blows air into the room. Is that good enough or do i need another squarel cage? totaly forgot to tell you that my 600watt galaxy ballat came 2day and was wondering if I should add it to the veg or would that plus the original 400MH just be overkill?


So Cali coast.
The 400 will get you though the veg I think, the intake should help a lot, you'll know soon if that was enough, you have a high/low temp/humidity digi gauge right ? I'm going to look over there right now.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

sounds good I already have the 400watt from htg got it for $50 on ebay and i got a air-cooled hood to i think its called the euro reflector. thanks again for all the advice man its gata get anoying when all the noobs like me ask a million questions


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> One dying leaf, drying and twisting is what to look for, you see that its too late for that plant.


Could you elaborate a bit on this symptom. The leaf would be on the bud that is molding or elsewhere on the plant?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

Would the monkey juice still be good 2 use even if im not using coco just rockwool?
right now I got Dutchmaster gold grow and flowe A+B DM Zone and Cal mag and hydrogaurd also clearex. I was planing to get a flower booster monkey juice would be my best bet?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

The monkey juice is for coco only, the flower boosters are the ones with a high P-K value and low N.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 24, 2008)

K so no monkey juice for me then lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks
I have used KoolBloom and its about the same thing (P-K wise)
I just like the Van de Swann stuff so far and want to start using all of their stuff next grow. (Aqua Flakes A+B / and the add ons)
Nice looking setup you have, as soon as I get cloning down I want to start a perpetual deal like you have going.
Thanks again


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 24, 2008)

Ya the monkey juice is for coco only b-cuz they poot p.h buffer to go with the coco... i am a hardcore A.N'S USER but i would say that the best coco nute!!! Canna has they put alot in to thare coco base nute... So T.H.C DID YOU TRY THE HUMBOLT NUTE'S YET... if that work good for you then am going to do a test with it with my advanced nute's... right now am doing a A.N test with the grow/mico/bloom/ and the sensi 2+ program... at first the sensi looked to be a little be biger but right now the gro/micro/bloom/seem's to be on top... am useing the hole program on the two but not the motherearth it make's my ppm go to hight... but ya if i can find something that is just as good that would be nice i would use it's well see ya...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Didn't see much results, but chopped early. I'm going to use it on the new set of big girls, should get a better idea, they claim it works on 30-40% of strains,the bushmaster works really good(powerful) so I know those Humbolt boys aren't full of sh!t, $60 bucks you can get the purple maxx and stacker,they say to use together for best results,IDK its the price of a good 1/8, so why not try it.

The purple maxx has a lot of acid in it, pH will drop like a rock, I mix my shit to like 6.8 then drop the purple maxx in, then add a little barricade to bring it up to final pH.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

We love acid.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 25, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> We love acid.


Goddamn, those plants must be trippin!!!


----------



## pigpen (Jun 25, 2008)

the plants might not be trippin but I bet the fat nugs they bust out will make you =0


----------



## Patricia (Jun 25, 2008)

of this Sweet God is kickin!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 25, 2008)

ya it seem's like that T.H.C. CAN CLONE a leaf...
looking good so the humbolt is ok.. my dyeing to do a test with it... i may have to spend money on nute's i dont need but if thare a good product then it's a must have.. i love to test differnt nute's just for fun..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 25, 2008)

DOC, test it, its the only way to know for sure.
I like to try new products too.
I only have one strain producing right now, so I like to try to change it up with nutes and additives.

I know people like purple bud (its not my fav) so bought some Purple Maxx and Stacker see what it does, I think it had enough time to be a fair test last batch, because of the early chop.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 25, 2008)

I was out on the deck "hav'in a square" took a look at tower of power. Time to die.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 25, 2008)

No more signs of any males


----------



## Alto (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha Dude I love the knot +rep when I can again for tying your plant in a knot. lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey T.H.C i have a quest??? For you!!! my water come's out of the tap a 68ppm's how is that for city water... Do you think i shoud consitter an R.O. UNIT or is that fine...
i woude be thankful for the inpoot... thare is not too meny people i could ask for advice but your one you have been growing for year's like myself.. an thare is still alot i have to learn also
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats very low for citty water myn is at 178 and used to be 202


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Hey T.H.C i have a quest??? For you!!! my water come's out of the tap a 68ppm's how is that for city water... Do you think i shoud consitter an R.O. UNIT or is that fine...
> i woude be thankful for the inpoot... thare is not too meny people i could ask for advice but your one you have been growing for year's like myself.. an thare is still alot i have to learn also
> da plantDOC


Thats great tap water DOC, mines 760ppm, tastes like liquid rock.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow that's good then i have no filter's so you would not bye an R.O. if your water was that hight... I did not think my water was good.. it TASTED like shit y if it's good
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd use the money for something else, DOC.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 26, 2008)

cool thank for the tip... just got up 20lb c02 tank with a reg... is 35buck fair to phill a tank or am i getting riped... WAITING TO GET IT BACK
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

guy at the hydro store told me 50!!! that fucker lol I got my regulator yesterday still need to find a tank. how did u get yours do u use co2 thc?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> cool thank for the tip... just got up 20lb c02 tank with a reg... is 35buck fair to phill a tank or am i getting riped... WAITING TO GET IT BACK
> da plantDOC


Ice company, $12, #20, I say it for my beer tap at home. 
Beer wholesalers, welding supply.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

pigpen said:


> guy at the hydro store told me 50!!! that fucker lol I got my regulator yesterday still need to find a tank. how did u get yours do u use co2 thc?


Look at about post #272 for CO2 stuff
going to have to control it some how.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you mean control it? isnt that what the regulator does? Also 2day is day 9 and I only c my first set of 5 leave on 1 out of 7 plants is that normal or are they growing a little slow also I am got signs of burning on about half the plants but all the new stuff looks ok so should I flush and go with no nutes or just keep trucking and figure that since they are older they should be able to take a ppm of 350 I didnt really measure my nutes by Millimeters Just did it by PPM is that ok? also ph is 5.7


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 26, 2008)

So T.H.C. have you seen a differnc with a c02 in your room...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> So T.H.C. have you seen a differnc with a c02 in your room...
> da plantDOC


Hell yeah, they're growing faster for sure. Had to chop those a 6 weeks, they were almost ripe.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

pigpen said:


> What do you mean control it? isnt that what the regulator does? Also 2day is day 9 and I only c my first set of 5 leave on 1 out of 7 plants is that normal or are they growing a little slow also I am got signs of burning on about half the plants but all the new stuff looks ok so should I flush and go with no nutes or just keep trucking and figure that since they are older they should be able to take a ppm of 350 I didnt really measure my nutes by Millimeters Just did it by PPM is that ok? also ph is 5.7


Well your small space will only need about 1min of on time, to reach proper levels, you'll want exhaust fans off as long as possible, it goes though a cycle, exhaust on to bring temps down, exhaust off, CO2 on, bring up to level, CO2 off, gets to hot exhaust on..........


----------



## pigpen (Jun 26, 2008)

ok I got the jiff should I just turn off exhaust or all the fans? also how many times a day? should i do these cycles? much love


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 26, 2008)

i think 3 time's per day for 8-15 min depending on your room size... thare are a few c02 chart's on line... google c02 for plant's good luck...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres something I do I never have talked about.
When I mix my batch, I add the ingeidiests alternating between acid and basic 
You don't want to get too far out of range for long.
Watch pH as I add the components.

3gal R.O. 1.5l tap
40ml A+B pH4.3
17ml Top Booster pH 6.4
2ml Barricade pH6.8
15ml Purple Maxx pH6.3
15ml Stacker pH6.3
40ml Sweet(waste of money Epsom salt + sugar) pH6.2
2.5ml GH pH down 5.5pH 1200ppm


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Mared, that second to the last pic is your plant, shes filling in.


----------



## Alto (Jun 27, 2008)

looking sweet dude
what is the percent of Sativa/Indica on sweet god?
looking ALL Sativa to me.
are there two distinct phenos? Like a shorter bushier version?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 27, 2008)

NO WAY THEY LOOK MOORE INDICA THEN ENEYTHING... a lot of the super strain's that is out thare is made up of.... alot is skunk#1 skunk#11 and northenlight's make up alot of the strain's...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

80%I 20%S

Heres a link, throw a new one up, theres one buried back in the journal somewhere.
https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=30&category=Indoor/Outdoor

Six week lead time on your seed order, lags.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey DOC, I just take the card out of the camera and plug it into that little slot that says compact flash, like a Nintendo cartridge.

Or you can use a wire, if your computer doesn't have a slot, I can plug the wire into my TV too.
Or you could buy a card reader, a little box that sits on the table, you plug the memory card into.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 27, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Hey DOC, I just take the card out of the camera and plug it into that little slot that says compact flash, like a Nintendo cartridge.
> 
> Or you can use a wire, if your computer doesn't have a slot, I can plug the wire into my TV too.
> Or you could buy a card reader, a little box that sits on the table, you plug the memory card into.


 I USE A LAPTOP..
THANK'S FOR THE HELP da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

USB cord. small square plug


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

its right next to the red plug


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 27, 2008)

IF i go bye a camrea will it come with what i need for my laptop
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

Ask, you know how they try to nickel and dime you on the accessories.
you might have to buy the memory card separate. Did you find a USB plug on your laptop ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 27, 2008)

HEY T thare is a shit load of plug's ON MY LAPTOP i will have to match them up when i get it .. as soon as i get this figured out i have a few thing i want your advice on...
da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 27, 2008)

doc, you're looking for the socket with the symbol in pic 1. The flatter plug on the left in the 2nd pic will go into the socket on the computer. The smaller plug goes into the camera.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 27, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> doc, you're looking for the socket with the symbol in pic 1. The flatter plug on the left in the 2nd pic will go into the socket on the computer. The smaller plug goes into the camera.


 OMG thank bro that's the same one that my mouse go's in on my laptop but i dont use it...
wow you gye's are so helpfull... at lease i no what am looking for now so thank's...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

Big girls are drying

Cart
Trying an application of Shooting Powder early.

3R.O. 1l tap
20ml H&G A+B
6gr H&G Shooting Powder
15ml H&G Bud X-L
30ml Sweet
2ml Barricade
5ml Acid
30ml Gnatrol

5.6pH 996ppm

Look at that kush plant, all scrawny and slow growing, the sweet god is the same age.

I like the sq pots, keeps those girls under control.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

hey T.H.C. HOW DOSE THEM COCO CHIP'S DO THEY DRAIN WELL...
da plantDOC


----------



## Alto (Jun 28, 2008)

Look good THC
looks like you started to lollypop them some.
that to me, is a great looking harvest yet to be realized bro.
Do you give much time to veg? or is it clone to 12/12 right away?
(sorry I jumped on here late and have yet to read enough to completely catch up.)


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

DOC, they drain fast, been using 50/50 with the bagged biobizz coco-peat.

I think about 2 weeks veg, more by height 12-14in, its time to move to the flower room.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

HEY T.H.C what dose coco-peat look like?? If you get a sec can you sho it in row form... please a thank's 
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Its ground very fine. Holds a lot of water, thats why I like to mix it with something chunky.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

You guys see that press "F11" thread ?? Try it, press F11, its cool.

ever press shift, 5 times in a row ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW look's like sowdust.. thank's for takeing your time and shoing me... am looking for something differnt to test... oh is it light am sick of hevy soil...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Its pretty light, when I check out the roots after harvest, it shakes right out of the roots, a lot of guys around here mix with perlite, I've been experimenting using the husk instead of perlite. Get some, try it, Look at Mared's shit, first time grow, looks like a pro.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

The downside of aero-cloners, all your clones die when you forget to plug it back in, after adjusting pH.

You gotta take you lumps.

It was the outdoor bag-seed and 10 sweet gods, no problem.
Those girls have more to give, they were popping though.

I need the machine to take more Cannacopia clones today, I think i was going to have too many plants anyway.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

HEY T.H..C i have notest that my indica plant's like a low P.H like a 5.7. me and my test.. well i have all the same strain.. i have 4 PLANT two and two a 6.3 and a 5.7 and the lower p.h. plant seem's to be useing more nute's/water and are alot bigger.. thare 27 day's old..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't tried taking taking samples from individual plants, sounds like a good mother plant. 

Mared was saying something along those lines too.

My strain eats acid, a lot. 

My NLs or diesel never ate that much acid.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

Strain like nl is some sativa in it.. and them i notes like a little bit highter p.h. like 6.3 or so... the one's am doing the test on is hash plant THEY ARE DOING BETTER WITH LOWER .P.H. like 5.3!!! i love that strain... it's a skunky sticky dark dark green bushey like a kush!!! little fucker's grow so fast...
da plantDOC


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HEY T.H..C i have notest that my indica plant's like a low P.H like a 5.7. me and my test.. well i have all the same strain.. i have 4 PLANT two and two a 6.3 and a 5.7 and the lower p.h. plant seem's to be useing more nute's/water and are alot bigger.. thare 27 day's old..
> da plantDOC


I have two flowering plants right now. Same strain. One was the runt of the litter and has far less tolerance for nutes and acid. To give you an idea, I give it 6.1 ph and it puts out 6.2 in the runoff. The other plant likes a 200 ppm higher dose of nutes and sucks down acid. I put in 5.8 ph and get out 6.4. I'm hoping the nute/acid guzzler is the true representation of the strain because it was middle of the pack before I weeded out males and is overall more healthy. 

Tetra, my original coco was coarse and husky. This new stuff I used for the clones says enhanced with worm castings and I wouldn't know it from soil just by looking at it. Very fine. Next round I'm taking a couple white lady clones, and starting 2 each of the other seeds I got. I'm going to mix a bunch of perlite in there and we can see how much better the clones do.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

That coco w/ worm castings sounds good, I bet it adds a nice flavor, whats the brand ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

This old plant look familiar ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Heres the rest.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 28, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> That coco w/ worm castings sounds good, I bet it adds a nice flavor, whats the brand ??



Coco-can... "with our coco you can too"

Distributed by Agro-Dynamics Inc.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

Had to pick up some fresh gel yesterday, went to my fav hydro store, guess what, $1800 of M+J boxed up and waiting to go back, I trust what these guys say, they're bro's, for sure.

Best advice, use it or lose it, seems the shelve life is not too long, oh yeah all the Iguna juice is going back too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

hey T.H.C. what's wrong with iguna juice... it is organic so oh no's... I i notest you like that baracade from A.N..... I USE ALOT OF THE B-52 AND THE SENSIZYM THAT STUFF ROCK'S...
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

hey THC now that Im back home where my hydro shop is none at school =( I have about 100 to treat my self. If I remember correctly u said you used liquid light and penetrator. Was wondering how you like it? is it worth it? or if you have any other advice that I could spend 100 on. Mared, mary and doc or any 1 else please feel free to say what you would do with a 100 in a hydro store not much but still enough to get something nice


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Had to pick up some fresh gel yesterday, went to my fav hydro store, guess what, $1800 of M+J boxed up and waiting to go back, I trust what these guys say, they're bro's, for sure.
> 
> Best advice, use it or lose it, seems the shelve life is not too long, oh yeah all the Iguna juice is going back too.


Yeah, my hydro store guy doesn't even carry Advance products. Apparently Advance didn't get certification in my state so it is not sold here. But the guy at the store is actually cool and seems to shoot me straight. He doesn't even carry Advance but he told me it's really good shit and I could drive over the state line to get it. He even gave me the name and phone # of a competing store 30 miles away that carries Advance products. He also said the M+J has been recalled because it starts to smell really really bad after 6 months. It smells so bad people won't even give it to their plants to see if it still works. I only have half full bottles left so I'm not worried. I wonder if I can get a discount if they bring it back. It has this tarnished rep now but I know it's good


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Yeah, my hydro store guy doesn't even carry Advance products. Apparently Advance didn't get certification in my state so it is not sold here. But the guy at the store is actually cool and seems to shoot me straight. He doesn't even carry Advance but he told me it's really good shit and I could drive over the state line to get it. He even gave me the name and phone # of a competing store 30 miles away that carries Advance products. He also said the M+J has been recalled because it starts to smell really really bad after 6 months. It smells so bad people won't even give it to their plants to see if it still works. I only have half full bottles left so I'm not worried. I wonder if I can get a discount if they bring it back. It has this tarnished rep now but I know it's good


 What is m+j.. i use the hole line of advanced i think thare good.. thare is still alot of good nute comp's
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey T.H.C. what's wrong with iguna juice... it is organic so oh no's... I i notest you like that baracade from A.N..... I USE ALOT OF THE B-52 AND THE SENSIZYM THAT STUFF ROCK'S...
> da plantDOC


I use it like pH up, but always put a little in no matter what, it makes the cell walls stronger (silicon) absorbed as silicate.

That penetrator is the shit, its like the best wetting agent there is, I am using the folitech, I wanted the liquid light ,but they didn't have any.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

AN is starting to show some holes.

He was showing me, the N-P-K %s are different, the same products, but different size, look close at the N-P-Ks of the different sizes. 

Weird sh!t, WTF.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

What do you use with the penetrator?

http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php/cPath/26/products_id/2537?osCsid=ae7ff75918ea988f328ce975da4e13e4

liquid light for only 40


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

The penetrator makes whatever you use penetrate the leaves, the LL looks good, they only have DM Folitech around here.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry for the noob question but the LL will do what exactly make my plants grow taller and better? or faster?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

Never used it, I use the Folitech to help with DEFs. it is a mild fert.

DM has a good rep, it probably does what it says.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 29, 2008)

I think all the dutch copm's have it going on.. what i seen with the test i done.. The dutch comp's are well know for thare world class in hydroponnic's
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks guys god I MISS MY BABYS!!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

Where's your growtronix ??


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

haha thats a little out of my pocket range right now but it looked really nice and for situations like this would work nice. I plan on re investing any money that I dont smoke up hopefully a QP and use that to buy some really nice stuff and do it right next time with a great strain I hope a qp isnt thinking 2 much for a first grow with a 1000watts of hps and co2 with really good nutes and toping but I do know the number 1 thing that leads to big yields is exp so hopefully this grow will be a teaching tool to be honest if my girls can get half as nice as hot house or mareds first grow im happy.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

1000watt, QP, first time, thats doable.

$50 an 1/8 the going rate in FLA ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

pigpen said:


> haha thats a little out of my pocket range right now but it looked really nice and for situations like this would work nice. I plan on re investing any money that I dont smoke up hopefully a QP and use that to buy some really nice stuff and do it right next time with a great strain I hope a qp isnt thinking 2 much for a first grow with a 1000watts of hps and co2 with really good nutes and toping but I do know the number 1 thing that leads to big yields is exp so hopefully this grow will be a teaching tool to be honest if my girls can get half as nice as hot house or mareds first grow im happy.


It's not as hard as it seems. It probably easier for the experienced growers mostly because they know not to freak out when the plants have problems. Just don't sweat the small stuff. The fact that you're on this website pretty often and will listen to everyone's suggestions tells me your chances are pretty damn good. Don't expect everything to go perfectly but that's how you learn.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

was in palm beach and we had great buds but up at school it gets taxed to 30-60 what about for u are u a card holder?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 29, 2008)

45-65
Mids-ultra


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 29, 2008)

damn I started growing because the nice exotic shit around here has climbed a lot. Used to be $65, saw some shit for $85 the other day. That's crack prices.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm you would think that the legalization would bring down the price wonder why its still so $


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

WHARE i live out side of boston i pay $150oz am not to sure how mutch an 1/8... that's for green nug's with seed's... it not grate but i would say that it's not kidbud..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres some shots from last night.

The green shots are today.
Look at that kush, all DEF. and scrawny, same age as the sweet god, it has twice the weight already.

7 week strain compared to a 10 week strain.(flower)


----------



## Alto (Jun 30, 2008)

boy ya sure got em packed in there (image 3)
looking good Tetra


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW them clone's look very good... good job..
\ da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 30, 2008)

The plants in the cart are over two weeks behind the kush, won't be long till the SG pass'em up. The other SG are the same age as the kush.
I'm damn close to putting those kush out in the deck and 'boxing' them every day.

Feed, curve ball
Cart
4 R.O. 
2ml AN Barricade
30ml AN Sensi A+B
15ml AN Sensi Cal
2tea Epsom
3tea SN Super Boost 10-49-10

5.5pH 1400ppm


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm turning "splints" into a creeping vine.

Stripped all its large fans, bent the shit out of it.

Look at that scar, thats the last place it would break again.
The stem was broken over 80% of the way, looks like to juice flows though the scar just fine.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Watch this, no engine, 100 inch model.
357mph claimed, 333mph on camera
YouTube - 100" Kinetic Sailplane 357mph Dynamic Soaring World Record 

Some of the guys I fly with do this.
I posted more sailplane sh!t in my profile


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 1, 2008)

that's cool... i have them nitro 1/8 scall buggy that i fuck wif.. it's a .21 moter just poot new servo's on it that set me back 259.. but what controle with some good servo's.. so T.H.C. what do you thik about that message about stimulateing plant's to flower wif 24hrs of dark.. that's somethig i never do but what do you think.. about it...fi you have time P.M. ME WIF your input... 
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Since all the outdoor clones died, in the cloner not getting plugged in.

I took some more, the big ones are tips of large branches.

Give wool another try(clones), haven't tried it for a long time, lately if I want to put clones in wool I use the cloner first then once they have roots, put them in large blocks w/ holes, surrounded by wool sugar cubes.

Ghetto set-up, but it was all on hand.

They're not wilted, they're HST clones, bent from trying to grow upward.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW T.H.C. that's a fuck load of clone's.. cool good job bro... so me friend Z live's neer you... YA HE'S a good kid...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure looks like Splints is starting to flower


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Heres the pics from last night.

1. sweet god surrounded by Chunky Cheese and Magnum clones.

2. Mared

3. O.G.Kush

4. SG

5. a cart girl


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Still on patrol.
I sent a pic to an entomologist, said he didn't know the exact species, but it is in the Assassin bug family, he sucks the juice out of his prey.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 2, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Heres the pics from last night.
> 
> 1. sweet god surrounded by Chunky Cheese and Magnum clones.
> 
> ...


Little Mared making me proud.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 2, 2008)

haha thats 2 funny I am naming my girls when I get back was going to go for all girl names but I may have to name a couple after you guys


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Letting everyone dry.

1 O.G. Kush
2 Mared
3 SG
4 cart
5 OG K
6 mared

Twice the bud on the SG than the OG.

Look what the shooting powder did, I love it.

Maybe gravity and purple maxx next feed.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 3, 2008)

sup T.H.C. hey thing's looking very good man... hey can't them bug;s fly if they want?? well even that they dont fly mutch they walk real fast...
da plantDOC


----------



## Alto (Jul 3, 2008)

Tetra those flowering plants look sweet dude
I especially like the way the SG looks! Reminds me of Jillybean a little.
What is the "taste" of those plants like? (I know you like them a lot so it must be great)
Good luck with this next batch of clones (remember to plug them in?)
Heh, looking forward to more updates bro, such nice work.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> sup T.H.C. hey thing's looking very good man... hey can't them bug;s fly if they want?? well even that they dont fly mutch they walk real fast...
> da plantDOC


The second pic, you can barley see the wings,they're clear.

This guy only eats other bugs, he's got security clearance,LOL.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

I was in there before lights out this morning, overnight shots(HPS)

I marked that plant in the cart.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Feed

Big Girls
4 gal R.O. 1l tap
2ml AN Barricade
2tea FH 3-38-38
1tea Epsom for S.
15ml AN Sesni-Cal (red) for Ca.
15ml AN Carbo Load 
20ml Purple maxx
20ml Gravity 5.5pH 714ppm
6.7pH 1290ppm

Cart
3 R.O. 1l tap
2tea FH 20-10-20 boost N.
1tea FH 3-38-38
2 tea Epsom for S.
20ml AN Sensi-Cal for Ca. (green)(killed it) switched to the red label
15 H&G Bud X-L
10ml AN Carbo Load( killed it) no more

The dry FH mixes have no S. or Ca. in them.

Just use the N-P-K and watch the micro's (the missing ones), you can use just about anything, stay away from Na.(sodium) and Urea N. you should be OK.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Going to show Splints for a while, sure look like its flowering.
So Cali summer 
Maybe its a Ruderalis strain, auto flower, no high.

A shot of Knotty Girl.

Coco cucumber. Recycled Coco and pHed run-off. Coco Power.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

Filling a request for clone instructions.

More info here.
GROWFAQ


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Filling a request for clone instructions.
> 
> More info here.
> GROWFAQ


That'l work.


----------



## DWR (Jul 4, 2008)

U got loads going on ^^ cool.............


----------



## Patricia (Jul 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Going to show Splints for a while, sure look like its flowering.
> So Cali summer
> Maybe its a Ruderalis strain, auto flower, no high.
> 
> ...


im just saying.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

Tried some grafting (first time)

Wrong Way, live'n up to her name, LOL, see what happens, if it roots I put a 4 in RW block on it.

3oz lead fishing weights, made the grafted branch the highest.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Tried some grafting (first time)
> 
> Wrong Way, live'n up to her name, LOL, see what happens, if it roots I put a 4 in RW block on it.
> 
> 3oz lead fishing weights, made the grafted branch the highest.


have fun.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 4, 2008)

hey T.H.C did you tye that branch in a knot or did you bend it.. i never seen eneything like that in the 10+ year's that i have been growing.. that's just so cool.. i would love to see the hole plant.. please please..
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 4, 2008)

OH and can someone please tell me what REP+ MEAN'S or whatever that meen's rep..
give you rep++.. please explane... am domb when it comp's to slang... 
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

See the little silver balance (scale) next to the post #, click it.

Thats how you get the boxes under your 'gallery' 100 points per box.

Look at this DOC.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/82082-experience-system.html
This too.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/8443-user-ranking-system.html
More here.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html

OK ?
NOW KICK.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 4, 2008)

so thc do you think i would be better off just using slabs of RW, ebb and flow, or coco


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

Coco has a lot of advantages, but I'm worried about you don't have any coco specific nutes, on the other hand if you go slabs you'll need more expensive trays.

I mix (not in the same batch) hydro and coco nutes, it works fine for me.
They say you have to use only coco nutes with coco, but they say a lot of things.
I think I know what I'm doing

So get slabs and trays or coco and some coco nutes.

You'll still be able to use your DM, I'd like you to have some coco nutes on-hand though, in case a prob with going DM in coco comes up.

Getting a grow under you're belt is the most important thing at this point..

You can get going w/ the DM and get some Canna or H&G coco nutes by mail later.

IDK, you need a plan, Stan.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

So you want to see my "Knotty Girl"

No kinks, smooth bends.

How did I make her like that, found a trick by accident.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 4, 2008)

No feed tonight.

Posing with a funny pipe 1/2in

Look how small that kush is, the SG in the cart is over two weeks behind the OG, gonna blow right by, C-YA.

Playing with manuel settings on the cam. I like 400asa no flash.

That gooey look'in third pic is the Mared plant

Look a the 2nd pic compared to the 5th pic


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 7, 2008)

Look at this silly plant.

Its flowering.

After you make your bubble hash, you have a cow pie of green that still has good stuff in it, I don't that much more if I run it again, so try something new.

I've made canna butter before, its mostly butter, I want mostly melted trics.

Made the screen to pin the green under water, simmering water changes the trics phase to liquid, oil rises to the top on the water.

Pic 9 cooking, 
Pic 10 Tbl butter (European style)
pic 11 cooled


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 7, 2008)

Been cool around here, still no feeding.

Look the OG is the same age as the big girls (SG) and two weeks older than the girls in the cart, check the pics, OG lags big time.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 7, 2008)

Mared, heres the last harvest,a little premature, not much flush,Beastie Bloomz to use up the N. right.Not even a full cure yet, but it burns just fine, tastes good too.

See for yourself.
I know you read that brochure.
Look at the ashes.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

Look what I found, Sweet God seeds, a seeded out bud that I made with when I had a Sweet God Male, they're SG on SG. 

About 18 months old, 6 cracked open overnight, still viable


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the porn.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG.. I WOLUDDDDD LOVEEE THEM SEED'S THANK YOU SO MUTCH... pm. and i will give you my number am so happy
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW your one lucky man them bud's look so go..
i bet i would not be in pain smoking that just dank.. good job
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

look at this clone, sits outside in the sun all day, no wilt.

Here's splints, been doing something I read about a long time ago, you damage the stems, by bending and squeezing till they crack inside, after they heal the branch really gets strong.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow you have a cannabis farm lol lol... good work bro...PEACE 
da plantDOC Oh and i want to thank you verry mutch.. for you know am exceid!!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> look at this clone, sits outside in the sun all day, no wilt.
> 
> Here's splints, been doing something I read about a long time ago, you damage the stems, by bending and squeezing till they crack inside, after they heal the branch really gets strong.


I've read the same thing. Couldn't bring myself to do it, though. The guy said not only does it make the branch stronger but if you do it to your main stem, it slows the growth there for a few days and allows the other growth tips to develop better. So another alternative to LST or topping. Let us know what happens. Might try it with one from my new crop.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 9, 2008)

that is what you so called super croping/brakeing your plant stresses the shit out of your plant.. it can in sum time be a mounth befor the plant can start up takeing of food.. the plant's stem's is like me vine's if blood could not pass i will be very streesed..so that's like brakeing off the food supply for the plant.. so it can take a bit of time to heal... b-52 is good and superthrive is good... I WOULD NOT GO SNAPING YOUR NODE'S.. WELL IF YOU HAVE A SHITLOAD OF TIME TAKEING CARE OF IT FOR TWO MOUNTH'S.. THEN THEY TEND TO GET BUSHY.. da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

This is an outdoor 'club seed' experiments are running wild, none of the grafts took.
Smoke cig's out there, then MUHHAHA,

Thanks DOC, super cropping, thats it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

Feed

Dose feeding
2.5 R.O.
15ml Sensi-Cal (re)
15ml Gravity
15ml Purple Maxx

5.3pH 312ppm

Mared, you right, after I crunch her up some, the other branches grow faster while that one heals, then it grows fast, its fun to have some disposable plants.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's splints, super cropped,and HSTed, I guess

The vertical split is on Wrong Way.Making her into a corkscrew,I want WW's branch-clone to root, but IDK.

Shrubby, that's all the lower branches making the canopy, the top is way down low, and topped, or should I say bottomed.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Splint's main stem is strong as an oak, there's no support holding her up, just the pot wedged in place.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

You ever see how the Sho-Lin monks beat the sh!t out of each other, to make themselves/each other tougher.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 10, 2008)

HEY T.H.C. AM JUST SAYING THANK YOU SO MUTCH.. AND YOU ARE ONE OF THE KINDEST PEOPLE I HAVE EVER MET AND I NEVER MET YOU SO... PEACE MAN...
da plantDOC 

P.S i could have sent this P.M but i want people to know that your one of the few good people left in this world...just my two cens..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 10, 2008)

Look at that tiny clone, put it in a cup because I thought it would never make it, look roots.

The plants with the stakes are going to get only Foothill Xtra-edge, its hydro nutes, but I want to see what happens if they never get coco nutes.

My outdoor only get FH X-E with R.O., look at them. Gallon kit is like $120 that's a gal of each. I need to cut my costs.

The white pots in the center are the club clones, NL/afgani X Erkle 

The kush looks good, so slow though.

Mared and Funny Pipe look great, ready for more H&G Shooting Powder.

Whats going to happen when I inbred the twin plants ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey T.H.C. i told you y could clone a leafe... wow all of them bud's look kick ass T.H.C....WOW that god bud look's better then bc bud depo's...maybe they can pay M.R ganja himself for the pic's lol lol...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Would you guys mind taking a look at this, please. bug problems outside.
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/89518-bugs-root-zone-aphids.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Needs more Barricade, dude !!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Big girls
4 R.O. 1l tap
2ml AN Barricade
27ml H&G A+B
12gr H&G Shooting Powder
20ml AN Sensi-Cal (red)

5.5pH 1000ppm

Cart
3R.O. 1l tap
1.5ml AN Barricade
15ml H&G A+B
6gr H&G Shooting Powder
15ml AN Sensi-Cal (red)
5.4pH 975ppm

Kush is looking gooey

Spidey better get ready to come pick up "Mared"

That little bird is sooo [email protected] cool.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Big girls
> 4 R.O. 1l tap
> 2ml AN Barricade
> 27ml H&G A+B
> ...


 
ummmmmm. yummy.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

I cleaned up the roots, raised the flood level.

Look no shock, look what I did this morning, look at them in the sun this afternoon.

That ant looks pissed.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the CO2, even faster finish, almost done.

Cart is right behind them now.

A couple shoots of the NL/afgan X Erkle


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Look at this, roots on the tomato branch, no cuts no gel.Branch flopped in the tray and I left it there.

That branch on Wrong Way might just root.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Almost done.

The cart girls are really coming along fast.

Big girls, flush soon.

Take more clones next week from the vegging plants.

Kush is lagging.

Look at that strawberry pistil, yummy.

Had to put some stakes in the other night.

Later tric shoots are the cart girls.


----------



## mjetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Holy shit man!!!

nice grow just found this. ill be watching


----------



## HATCH (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey What's Up????........Great Photography,,,,,,,Your Plant Are Looking Great, Look's Like You Have Good Cloning Skill's!!!!!!!!,Great Thread.......& Best Of Luck!!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

HEY T.H.C. did you know that hydro-proxcide will dose not work with sensizym/pirahana/tarantula/a few more.. go to youtube and put hydroponic tip's and it's like the 3-4 one down.. the kid erik biksa smart kid... i have learnd a lot watching his show so give it a look bro...
DOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

tetrahyc said:


> heres the update.
> 
> Yesterday i did nothing to them.
> 
> ...


 what is this..sweet god.. I hope that is one of the best looking nug's i have ever seen...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

What was the name of that other you tube vid ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What was the name of that other you tube vid ??


 well did you see erik biksa HE'S A smart little bastard
DOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

I gotta go mix.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's the feeding

Cart is kick'in 

Big Girls
3 R.O. 1l tap
2tea Beastie Bloomz 0-50-30
15ml Sensi-cal (red) for Ca.
2tea Epsom for S.
2ml Barricade for silica
15ml B-1 

5.5pH 912ppm

Cart
3R.O. 1l tap
2tea FH 3-38-38
2tea Epsom
15ml Sensi-cal(red)
15ml B-1

5.5pH 936ppm

Babies
2R.O. 350ml tap
10ml each FH Xtra-Edge G,B,M

5.8pH


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

what is that supernutral in that pic with the bigbud..the B.B, work's very good when used with overdrive.. like use bigbud for the 1-2-3 week then switch to the overdrive
i think all the supernutral product's are good but so $$$$money... so do you use most dry nute's.. just wondering.. what is in the pic#5.. look's so so good and crystaly... you lucky man all most time to harvest in a few week's...
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

HOW THE BEASTIE BLOOM WORK... i have heard good thing's with it.. who make's it..foxfarm..
DOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

I love BB at the end, 0 Nitro, packed with P-K, no Ca of S in it so I add my own.

The Foothill dry are nice, easy N-P-K switch, $10 a tub ,no Ca of S in it so I add my own.

I use a bunch of base nutes, the FH dry, BB, FH xtra-edge (liquid), H&G coco A+B.

I think the girls like it, I do, breaks up the same ole-same ole.

That pic is the Mared plant.

The CO2 has really helped with the speed.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

That Big Bud week 1-2-3 fl is good, I like the amino acids, they seem to help at that phase.

I used to use a lot of Sup-Nat, its very good for F&D, that tub is some leftover Super Boost, high P-K, as long as you keep dry nutes completely dry they last a very long time.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I love BB at the end, 0 Nitro, packed with P-K, no Ca of S in it so I add my own.
> 
> The Foothill dry are nice, easy N-P-K switch, $10 a tub ,no Ca of S in it so I add my own.
> 
> ...


what is mared... well it work's good for you that foothill.. so cool man.. i told you what happen when i put c02 in my room right,,,hahaha
doc


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

Its a SG I named after Mared, we were growing clones at the same time.
He can have it, come to Cali show me your Scrip and your I.D., take it for free.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG i would love to have i card.. that like a dream.. i have to worry that my door will be kick in.. that's fucked up when am sick... that give's me moore stress then all of my sickness... sometime i have to stop cuz of them fucking pig's... i hate them fucker's
doc.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's the new thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/90438-nirvanas-bubblelicious-seed-cure.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

check out this cat.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90182-omg-9-lights-12-plants.html
Big talk, but look at his old thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/39730-first-room-8-1000-watt.html


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey t.h.c. You said that... That plant is a s.g. What is that...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

Feeding

Big Girls
When I break out the BB, the end is near, burns out the N. w/o all the DEFs., then a short flush, I'll bring down the ppms, maybe go acid water next feeding.
4 RO 1l tap
3tea Beastie Bloomz
30ml Sensi-cal (red)
2ml Barricade
60ml Sweet 
5.3 pH 1000ppm, in.
6.6pH 1630ppm, out.

Cart
3 RO 1l tap
15ml H&G A+B
9gr H&G shooting Powder
20ml Sensi-cal(red)
40ml Sweet
5.4pH 

Babies
2gal RO 1gal tap
30ml FH Xtra-edge Grow
20ml FH Xtra-edge Micro
5.4pH

That marked plant in the cart is filling in so fast, I love it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

That O.G Kush is finally getting with the program.
First pic.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG THAT LOOK'S GRATE T.H.C. what's in the 3buckets... i use the some pump.. thank god for that b-cuz i hate mixing nute's.. make's watering alot better... have you looked in the the growtranic's i think it called.. i use the c.a.p. controller's... but mine is 3 year's old am thinking of getting a new one... 
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

OH T.H.C. thare is a house down the street that has mylar over all the window's.. am dyeing to see what's happing in thare++ nobody live's in the house...hahahahah...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> OH T.H.C. thare is a house down the street that has mylar over all the window's.. am dyeing to see what's happing in thare++ nobody live's in the house...hahahahah...
> da plantDOC


one of these days 5-0 going to pull like 500 plants out of that house.LOL

Come on, mylar on the window, stupid, black paint, then it looks like its just tinted very dark.

Too bad you can't see the electrical service meter, spin,spin,spin.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

All the sweet god seeds in the RW died, fungus, I can tell by the smell.

Coco works like a charm, after they pop on a coffee filter.

I just need one male, going to make some fresh Sweet God seed, I have an excellent female to use.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

WELL I GERMED 10 SWEET GOD SEED SO I HOPE THEY CRACK.. I LIKE TO USE HEAT TO HELP.. da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

SG love the heat DOC.

New computer, I can't believe it, 22in LCD 1080i 1000:1 ratio, 4ms response.

The duel core rocks, tried to bog it down, live TV, big windows update, ripping a CD, download pics from the card, same time didn't even slow down.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah I have a duel core on my mac and it rocks man your system sounds sick


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

OH.. you got a new comp.. what kind is it..do you think 65 is too cold.. in the day... the a/c crank's and with out it... it's 95 but i have been unpluging my fan's... for a little moore heat... so do you have vista or still xp...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

can't upload pics, got my name in the location, renamed the drive and user, still keeps my name in the location.

What if I use google/picasa web album ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 18, 2008)

I DONT NO WHAT ENEY OF THAT MEEN'S.. AM NOT TEK SMART AT ALL..what dose that mean.. name and location...
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 18, 2008)

hey T.H.C i went back and poot one of your sweetGOD bud's as my back ground.. they look so fucking awesome... i thing the one's on page's 35-50 some of them bud's look butter then the one's you grow now for some reason.. mybe they whare the one's from seed from B.C B.D!!! AM NOT SURE that's just what it look's like from the pic's... they seem more crystaly.. then!!!
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 18, 2008)

I think its the H&G Bud X-L, stopped using it when I ran out, wanted to see if it made a difference, I think your right DOC, better pick up a new bottle.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 18, 2008)

YOU LIKE THAT H.G I SEE.. well what ever work's.. some think's work for some and not other's.. am going to be doing a test with my advanced nute's vs canna and betanacare and i think 1 moore anyone have some ideer's on a brand.. mabe T.H.C. [email protected]. or something... da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 18, 2008)

they sell a lot of that Bud X-L, you can add it to any brand of base nutes.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 18, 2008)

YA BUT AM DOING THE TEST ON BASE NUTES... but this time am useing conasore.. not the grow/micro/bloom/ i think i mite get grotek.. i hear good thing about.. 
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 18, 2008)

The HP's online heres some pics, gotta figure out how to kill my name on the new comp.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 18, 2008)

feed
Big Girls
3RO 1l tap
3tea Beastie Bloom 0-50-30
30ml sensi cal
60ml Sweet
17ml top booster

5.5pH 1420ppm

Cart
3RO 1l tap
15 H&G A+B
10ml Top Booster
6gr H&G Shooting Powder
30ml Sweet
15ml Sensi cal
5.5pH

Babies
2RO 1gal tap
30ml FH Xtra-edge G
20ml FH Xtra-edge M
5.7pH

OG Kush
Mared
Funny Pipe
Cart Girl


----------



## HATCH (Jul 18, 2008)

What Day Are You On, With The Big Girl's???


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

SUP buddy that first pic on the top.. that bud look's like it mite take a little longer..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

HATCH said:


> What Day Are You On, With The Big Girl's???


Excellent question, lost track, have to go though my notes.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

ya dont they look grate.. T.H.C. ROCK'S rep+ for T THAT strain sweetGOD.. seem's like no one grow's it.. WOW they dontno what thare missing...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

No water, fresh pics


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

The last pic, you can really see it flowering again, from the Shooting Powder $12 packet treats 100l, watch the second set wither and color fast.

Get a packet, try it, see for yourself, only $12.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> No water, fresh pics


Hey, Question About Cutting There Water, I Know You Do It To Start The Drying, But Does It Make The Rock Hard Bud's Go Soft????,,,,,,,,,& Have You Nitice Any Different's In The Loss Of 70% In Drying Weight????


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

T.H.C. i need my sweeyGOD porn pic's for the day... lol lol so how's them pritty little girl's doing thin fine morning... SO HOW THE PLANT'S OUTDOOR'S..DID THEY START PRE FLOWERING YET SHOUD BE SOON BUD.. i have a freind neer you that is started buding.. pic's please... of the outdoor one's... i just looooove pic's lolololo
da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> The Big Girls are drying
> 
> Babies
> 3 R.O. 1l tap
> ...


 sup T.H.C. hey remember i was saying how your bud's looked crystalyer with the advanced line... just look back you will see the differnce.. they look like two differnt strain's... the prueff is in the journal..
da plantDOC..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 20, 2008)

Went 1/2 tap 1/2 RO, look what happens.

Splints must have Lowrider in it, its in full flower.

I'm dying to know if this thing is going to root.

Cart is in for repairs slight leak in one corner.

Through a SG seedling in the cloner.

Chopped a bunch of clones from the 3 NL/Afg X Erkle I bought from the club.
A few SG and 5 Shrubby Girl looks like a nice sativa.

F&D cuc is catching up to the coco cuc.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 20, 2008)

Forgot Knotty Girl and Shrubby.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

did you ty that in a knot or did ut do it it self...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 20, 2008)

I made my rez with tap water once, they got all rubbery and I got the knot started like that.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jul 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> sup T.H.C. hey remember i was saying how your bud's looked crystalyer with the advanced line... just look back you will see the differnce.. they look like two differnt strain's... the prueff is in the journal..
> da plantDOC..


sorry to jump in the middle of this thread/discussion, but Bcbuddepot is a known scam site, if you paid them for seeds and even got anything you were lucky, but the seeds they actually do send when they do aren't the strains that you are paying for. Paid 90 bucks for Subcool genetics through them, the seeds i got were cracked and dry when I got em not to mention small and immature, Did I mention I had seen the seeds from the strain I was ordering, and these weren't them. Site is a joke and I hope everyone knows it.

Edit: P.S. : this is in no way meant to offend the original poster or trash anything in this journal just hoping people read it.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

ya i got riped off a few time's...i dont bye seed an less i nkow whare they come from.. like a friend.. da platDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> sorry to jump in the middle of this thread/discussion, but Bcbuddepot is a known scam site, if you paid them for seeds and even got anything you were lucky, but the seeds they actually do send when they do aren't the strains that you are paying for. Paid 90 bucks for Subcool genetics through them, the seeds i got were cracked and dry when I got em not to mention small and immature, Did I mention I had seen the seeds from the strain I was ordering, and these weren't them. Site is a joke and I hope everyone knows it.
> 
> Edit: P.S. : this is in no way meant to offend the original poster or trash anything in this journal just hoping people read it.


No prob. bro, anyone can post good info in my journal, They got a very bad rep.

I delt with them at the start of 07, my order went right though, since then I think they have gone down the tubes.I won't order from them again.
Shame nice strains at good prices,oh well HEMP DEPOT KICKS ASS.

Spread the word BCBD SUCKS !!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

No pics, forgot to charge the battery for last night.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

hey T.H.C. i just went to that hemp depot site. ... and they say on thare site.. that one's they hand your order over to the shiper thare not responsbal.. what dose that meen... da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

If they get lost or intercepted, tough luck.I got mine OK, fast too.
Mared used another place, good service.

No watering tonight.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT IS that white stuff on that leave that first pic ...if it is that i dont blame you it dank...lol.lol.lol just kiding
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

Ink, I marked it so we can watch it grow, won't lose track of it.


----------



## section8 (Jul 22, 2008)

ive never grown before but its in the works. I have read the grow bible front to back several times wich i have found to be very informational. Anyway I orderd some bcbd seeds from the depot. it was only a few days ago but now i cant even axses their web page. I figured that because it was a link from the hightimes page it was lagit.
will some one please make me feel better about the 60 bucks i spent.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I would not hold you breth...my theary is that people that do not live in one or the 14 state's that have cannabis program's...see i think that if you live in one of them state's..then they dont like to sent to state's like my..see if you live in cali then you have a good chance of getting your order... da plantDOC


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 22, 2008)

nice grow tetra


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

0rganik said:


> nice grow tetra


 yes that T.H.C. know's his shit...and he's a hell of a gye..am lucky to know him...reary
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

section8 said:


> ive never grown before but its in the works. I have read the grow bible front to back several times wich i have found to be very informational. Anyway I orderd some bcbd seeds from the depot. it was only a few days ago but now i cant even axses their web page. I figured that because it was a link from the hightimes page it was lagit.
> will some one please make me feel better about the 60 bucks i spent.


It may be some time before you get your order, my advice, place a new order at Hemp Depot select fast shipping.
https://www.bcbudonline.com/
Good Luck.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

0rganik said:


> nice grow tetra


Thank you,sir.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

This super cropped girl is really flowering.

Kinda like a screen-less SCROG


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

wow that's showing sativa look's...what is it...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

IDK, seed came from club meds, so it will be good, just don't know what it is.
I almost shit-canned it about a month ago.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

WHAT DOSE IDK MEEN...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

I started flushing the big girls 2 nights ago, but they need one more feeding.
Went heavy 2100ppm

Cart girls are coming fast, first batch w/ CO2 for the start of flowering.

Turned up the CO2 a few nights ago up from 5ft3 to 7ft3, seems to have helped.

Raised the 400 way up and turned off the light mover, I want them to stretch a little for cloning, this is a very compact strains(cannacopias)


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

T.H.C. THAT 3 PIC LOOK'S DONE..it's not??
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunday, I think.
Hey I'm using AN Final Phase, I have 1/2 bottle, I used it once, you like it don't you.

Gave them a dose two days ago, I'll go back to it tomorrow.

Almost done, I'll try to get some tric shots in the morning.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

i will not flush with out it..am dyeing to try that sweetGOD...
da plantDOC


----------



## Alto (Jul 23, 2008)

Buds look really nice Tetra


----------



## trapper (Jul 23, 2008)

they look done like dinner,buds look alot like sweet tooth and leaves like god bud.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

I joined this Religion, no cult, no kooks, sermons are short, sacraments are long, its another legal angle, a lot of good caring people here.
MinistryOfHope - HOPE FOR HEMP

Check it out, shoot Min Paul a MySpace message, he's very nice.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

do they have temples to?=)


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

No churches yet, its a good idea, another form of legal protection, these guys are Christians.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah read the site but it says you have to be a medical patient to use or get bud so if you already have a med card why does it matter? I wish Florida had a med program like California. Hey maby if I am lucky by the time I get out of school the housing market will crash more there and I could actually afford to raise a family there. Just would suck for everone who already has a house =)


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

HEY pigpen how's thing's going with the girl's today... so is it that hot thare...
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

good bro wasnt 2 hot 2day but humidity is at like 95% cause it rained all day so its really sticky and how is it up there


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 23, 2008)

Same way humid is like 90% but i had to brake out the dehumidafire...ya thare was a tornado that hen thrue the next town over!!!i got a dime of shwag for $30 buck's today!!! what a fucking good deal!!! witch is sad...
but it will give me some releaf... So to me that 30 buck's was the best $30 i have ever spent..am going to get some sleep.....
every day thare's a chaleng whey your sick..
da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah Hope you feel better man get some good rest


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 24, 2008)

This is what I quit using, bad move.

Got this 5l today,he was out of 1ls, so he says "I'll give you a killer deal on that 5er" 32%off, I'm tell'in you, they're my bros at the hydro shop.
He has a slightly used 6in Vortex for me, I looked at it, its like brand new, just a tiny bit of dust inside it, $120, damn,I got friends in low places.
I know he loans equipment to people too.

l's run $50,so 5l for $136, sweet.
You only need 1ml per 1l, so its going to last.

The Cart Girls got a dose, with A&B and Top Booster,forgot to snap a pic.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

that's y your bud's whare so crystaly befor like a mounth 1/2 ago....they look like a differnt strain befor..see i notes that stuff i dont see them every day...
but ya look back and you will see a big chang in the look..not that they dont look good b-cuz they still look dank..but like a differnt look...that stuff make's them crystaly..that shit must rock..da plantDOC..HOW MUTCH IS LIKE 1L...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 24, 2008)

50 bucks a litre,DOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

wow that's like advaced prices...but it seem's it work very good so it dosen matter...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow that's like advaced prices...but it seem's it work very good so it dosen matter...
> da plantDOC


You only use 1ml for each litre of nute/water.

So that's only a teaspoon for a 5 gallon bucket, it goes a long way.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to chop Sunday, they're already getting floppy, gave them 4 gal of RO + AN Final Phase, going to push a bunch of RO through in the morning, then maybe a very light feed of Beasie Bloomz 0-50-30.

A few are a week behind and the OG Kush is not done either.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

Club seed clones, shooting roots out the bottom.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

I got plants up the yang, need to whack a least a row of Big Girls down, need to make room in the cart for the Canncopia's, so I can get the potted clones in the veg chamber or put the flowering Canna's under the 600 and veg with CLFs foe a while,IDK,I want to full the full cycle under CFL,just to see.

If you look back in the journal,when I ran out of H&G Bud X-L tric production really slowed 6/28, the cart girls have plenty of time left.
It really works.

week 8 ends monday for the Big Girls

Getting hard to tell the Cart Girls from the Big Girls.

Cart
3RO 1l tap
45ml FH Bloom
23ml FH Mic
17ml H&G Bud X-L
5.4pH

Babies 
4RO 1l tap
20ml each FH G,B,M
5.5pH

Big Girls
4RO ltap
2tea Beatie Bloomz
15ml AN Sensi-cal
30ml Sweet
5.3pH


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

THX DOC, for pointing that out, the patients will thank you too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 27, 2008)

No prob..i think it's inportin to go back and look at your old post...if you see that on page 30's..all the leave's are coverd in crystal's..am not sure what it is..whare them clone's also...just go back to whatever you was doing..on pages 30-40..of this grow journal??? 
am not saying that that this sweetGOD dose not look good b-cuz they look dank..just befor they seem to have more crystal's on them..i am going to pick up some..i can clearly see the differnce....da planbtDOC...

OH T.H.C. YOUR PATIENTS SHOUD BE VERY HAPPY WITH THE CANNABIS YOU GROW..SO GIVE YOUR SELF A PAT ON THE BACK..YOU HELP SICK PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Alto (Jul 27, 2008)

Plants are all looking sweet Tetra


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 27, 2008)

Work,work,work.

A few of the SGs are a week behind, and the kushies need more time too.

Got a bunch to chop, and take more clones from the cart before they go 12/12

I think almost a hundred small pots would fit on the purple tray.

Two plants,mold just started.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 27, 2008)

When you flush, they get DEF.,when they're DEF. they're prone to mold.

Crinkly mylar don't let it burn you plants,LOL, had to take that shot, my front wall is roll up.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

Over 11 hours of love today.

Trimming,cleaning, cloning,moving all the pots.

Kush have to bake, a few of the SG too,they were a week behind(shrimps vegged extra week) 


Planted the rockwool blocks right on top of some tamped coco,one gallon bags.

Have you seen coco slabs ??


----------



## pigpen (Jul 28, 2008)

I put the RW cubes into the coco not 2 deep but coverd them lightly. do you think it would have been better just to put them on top like you did?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

what kind of bulb are you useing on the first pic..i cant b-leave that you vegged all of the clones with two clf's...just so cool...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 29, 2008)

No DOC, that's just to hold them for the day, first day of flowering, the flower area is in dark period, so I kept them out for the day to clone them, I kept the big girls up to 11am that day,had all kinds of sh!t to do, couldn't get to cloning till later.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 29, 2008)

Well as you can see the SG is heading for the back-burner, Cannacopia's taking over for the main production strain, I'll still keep some SG around.

I want a male from the seedlings, you know why.

I tossed a SG Big Girl in a 2gal. pot with 2part coco 1part perlite,1 part Happy Frog,1/4 part wormcastings(its like ground Adobe),and one in a 1gal pot,see what happens.

OG Kush, still cooking.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 30, 2008)

i dont know y but that dose not even look like T.H.C.'s sweetGOD... sill look's dank!!! It kinda look's like a differnt strain...good work T.H.C... YOU SEEM to produce a constint flow of good weed..you people shoud feel luck that your growing thare med's..thare very lucky...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 30, 2008)

first pic is SG, 2 weeks out, the second is that og kush 10 week flower I only have two.
Their so slow.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 30, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> i dont know y but that dose not even look like T.H.C.'s sweetGOD... sill look's dank!!! It kinda look's like a differnt strain...good work T.H.C... YOU SEEM to produce a constint flow of good weed..you people shoud feel luck that your growing thare med's..thare very lucky...da plantDOC


This look a little better DOC ??

It seems just that couple doses of Bud X-L has helped kick some more trics out.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 30, 2008)

SG seedlings a banging.

And Kushie.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 31, 2008)

that looks so yummy


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Well crap. There's anothier keyboard "down'...........! Very nice!!! May i link this on me journal for tlb' perps' db.~tlb! 

cause i feel retarted for missing this and shame for not poking me, to come a look!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys are too kind.

Big Girls getting H&G w/ Top Booster and Bud X-L of course.

Most additives are bunk, not Bud X-L.

Seedlings, kick'in, 18 month old seed.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

Mared's time is short.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

Asked the guy at the hydro shop if he had any used exhaust fans, he sold me this for $120, said it was used. Used for what ?? A giant paper weight.Can't find any scratches around the mounting holes or anywhere else.

Very powerful, puts my 4in Vortex to shame, not a power hog though.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 1, 2008)

HEY T.H.C. is that a 6 or a 4...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

6in, DOC, its gnarly, moves a ton of air.
Wholesale price.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

I just installed the exact same fan in the gro's... Sucks the room every five mins... Split it between the gro and blm, side's way happy'


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

I loves my Bud X-L

OG Kush, still lagging,


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

So why dont u marry it...??? Lol! On the og' lagging, try talking dirty to it...show it some finish pic's... And explain "with yur pants on!" what u want!


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 2, 2008)

Got hooked up with some of that there Sweet God recently and WOW  you are right!!! 


Very nice bud, unique smell and flavor, was having a a hard time trying to figure out the flavors but there are some fruits in there. Potency was very good and I have a high tolerance. Liked the density of this bud, it was like breaking open Styrofoam, thick full buds that smoked slow and smooth just right!



 who ever grew it deserves kiss-ass wonder where it came from   LOL


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

Bows head,blushes.

THX.

That's what its all about, good meds, fair prices.
I think you guys will like the Cannacopia strains too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

A while ago I was saying I had plants up-the-yang, well time to do something, they'll need more room soon. 

Have to cover 1/2 the window, here's how I did it.

The wood looks like the back of a bookcase, won't open the blinds anymore.

Smoking a  right now, break time, I'll post more later.

The SG seedlings,this morning, I want a male.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

Made the door/front wall.

Its like my other,but smaller.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

U had a ringer come in and hit yur thread. Shame!!! Lol and prices, i give it away! Along with plants well clones anyway! U been busy! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

Coming out of the closet, [email protected] the clubs, they burn people.
Marijuana Growing - Southern California Medical Patients (Prop 215)


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 2, 2008)

Ya you tell THEM T.H.C


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok there's periods that means u! Lol i dont get yur post so please stone it up for me! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Not a member of any soc. Group... First time really ive ever seen that page or what not! Am interested! So hit me!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

What do you thing ?? ,a day or two ??

Its your plant, tell me when !!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

They sleep all night(22hr) so I could work all day, getting there.

Moved one light ,took apart the 4in Vortex,too clean, sprayed bleach(5%) all around, the floor gets replaced.

Putting the plants low, lower temps, higher CO2,2gal pots going to be heavy, so I'll lower the whole garden to the floor, early flower will be on a short platform, I'll use a pump to pick up run off from the late flowering girls.

I use metal studs at work,they're lighter, cut with sheet metal cutters(no saw), screw together, that platform weighs about 7#, no rust ,no rot , no place for baddies to live.


----------



## misterdoja112003 (Aug 3, 2008)

dam nice grow tetra.. looks like amazing buds... hehhe i love foothill... i never knew they sold used shit... ima have to ask cuz i cant pay for a 300 vortex fan hahah


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

The fans from Goleta, FHs been doing it a long time.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

Got the lamps hung, 4in Vortex, back up, plumbed in the ducting.

4in was like a dirty vacuum inside, two screws, easy to clean once you open it, sealed motor is very nice feature.

Tuned the lights, the correct way. Had them the other way because they were about 2 feet apart before.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 3, 2008)

COOL T look's like you are all most done with your new project...well that bud look's like thare''s is alot of crystal on it...have you bean useing that bud XL..on that bud...
I tryed to find it but what comp make's it...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

House and Garden/Van De Zwaan, its Dutch.
Van De Zwaan house garden

OK half the floor is down, that side is just black plastic, the other will be the big piece of 20mil PVC I cut, same thing that is under the tile in your shower.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 3, 2008)

Look at u all busy! "u better switch to the decaf" so were are the trich's at on the one! Clear, cloudy, amber'...db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

Had to mount the 6in Vortex a little funky chicken, either that or move the hole, that's a pain.

Covered the black plastic floor with a cut-off from the 20mil, this side is just a splash floor, give you enough time to get the wet/dry vac.

The other side will be a pan.
Had to scab together a curb.

I'll have to finish the floor tomorrow, lights out 8pm, inverse.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG..I WOULD KILL TO TASTE that...that #5 pic look's so good...good job T.H.C..
thare is nothon but shag hear and even that you cant find your a lucky man...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

Almost done.

2gal pots fit perfect, no transplant this time, these girls are almost done.
Next week put the former Cart Girls in the 2gal to finish out there days.

Found this little shrimp in there, she can ride on the tower fan.


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 4, 2008)

All that work looking damn good! Next time you have a bunch of energy you wanna come over and build one of those for me? I roll BIG Fatty's and I know the drill with having cold beer around!!! LOL


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

Scary looking, an inch of water on you bedroom floor, no holes, no leaks.


When I switched to manual setting, and selected 'Tungsten' for type of light, the HPS shots almost look normal.

Going 24hr night, back to 8pm-8am lights on.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

Still have adjusting to do, but its 90% there.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

Cut a hole in the door/front wall, though bolted the filters the cheaper filter on top of the better one, like a RO,it has a cheaper filter before the membrane.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW T.H.C. what did you separate your aircooled light's...now it look's like you get moore out of them 2 light's...are you still have the v-van cooling the light's...
you have a very well system thare...so now you have a farm..you need to get a name for the farm....ya good job man your like me you live for your gardan..and it sho's...i have 4 week's left and it's takeing so long..but doing very well...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 5, 2008)

Four weeks DOC, then you'll have your real meds.
Not too long now.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Some seriously nice meds' there! I think i feel a cough coming on! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 5, 2008)

Got some donations today.

Hydrofarm 600HPS ballast, hydrofarm reflector, 1000 HPS Eye Super HPS.
Light mover, Ozone generator, and a bunch of organic nutes, nearly full.
Cal supplement 2.5gal,won't run out any time soon,says use a quart per acre,soil. LOL.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish somebody would donate me some shit like that lol. Tetra you are so lucky... you must have good karmah


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 6, 2008)

ya i hear ya P.P. so cool T.H.C. is that what you said you had to go out to the desert...cool am happy far ya..so you shoud be getting your package i sent you today or tomorow...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's some pics

The slotted pot on the light cooing intake is a bird guard.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 6, 2008)

i think that bud XL is starting to take afect!!!it getting crystaly..good job man...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 6, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Got some donations today.
> 
> Hydrofarm 600HPS ballast, hydrofarm reflector, 1000 HPS Eye Super HPS.
> Light mover, Ozone generator, and a bunch of organic nutes, nearly full.
> Cal supplement 2.5gal,won't run out any time soon,says use a quart per acre,soil. LOL.


Trying the organic nutes out on the outdoor girls, see what happens, these are full, sealed bottles.

The Ca. supp is like Worstershire sauce, the grow brown gravy, the bloom rancid apple juice.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 6, 2008)

Chopped down ten plants today, time to move everyone forward.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

IS THE 10 plant's going tobe sweetGOD...da plantDOC


----------



## HATCH (Aug 7, 2008)

""Damn-It-Jim""!!,,,,,,,Those Are Some Sweet-Bud's,,,,,,How Long Did You Flower Them????,, (You Probable Have Said, But My Stoned Ass Missed It), HEHEHEHE,,,,They Look To Have Been Right On Time!!!!,,,,,Great Harvest My Brother!!!!,& Happy Smoke'n The Sweet-Bud!!!!EH!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

SG and OG kush.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

"GOD"no pun intentendead Man between you Mared,




sm0ke515,and hot house I feel Like every one is harvesting. Congrats on another great grow


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 8, 2008)

HEY PIGPEN..how the girl's doing..do you get your heat down..if you cant you mite want to flower at night when the temp go's down...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Pic's and op's are looking creamy!....lol  the yellow leaf...."yur turn" its not doing the plant any good please pop it off, yur plants will thank u for it...! Me too! Db.~tlb!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

got the temps down about 5 degres so they are averaging about 82 at bottom and around 85 at top


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

6in Vortex in trying to implode my tent, need to add another filter,big boy this time.
Its rated 1000, micro allergen.

Remembered to pick up the ducting I needed to lower my light.

Got another surprise too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Lowered the lights and the ducting, need to move the upside down fan,so I can get that light a little lower.

Used semi-ridged duct, very good, much better than flex.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 10, 2008)

Look's Very Clean & Professional!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Great Job,,,,,,,,Look's Like Standing Room Only!!!!!,,,,,,& That's A good Thing!!!


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Week four ended yesterday.



beautiful girls


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

I swear by H&G's Bud X-L.

ROOTS.

O.G.Kush still cooking.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 11, 2008)

Bro i swear by it just from seeing one from the other...cant wait to try some ..i think bye the time i get it i will be flushing...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Almost ready.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Almost ready.


 
Good lord!!! I just wanna eat it!!! YUUUUUM!!! LOL 
Looking beautiful!!!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

YA that look's dank T.. do you ever have to bye weed or do you keep a good amount in stock per say...da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing looking buds what is the average weight of the colas you make?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy colas.lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Buy weed ?? Come on DOC.

Actually I buy grams sometimes, to sample strains.tasty edibles too.

That Bud X-L is getting those girls back in shape.
It says it helps transport sugars from the bract to the bud


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Buy weed ?? Come on DOC.
> 
> Actually I buy grams sometimes, to sample strains.tasty edibles too.
> 
> ...


 
My buddy was supposed to get me some God Bud clones....... He didn't.

Oh well......gotta tell me how this cross is!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> Got hooked up with some of that there Sweet God recently and WOW  you are right!!!
> 
> 
> Very nice bud, unique smell and flavor, was having a a hard time trying to figure out the flavors but there are some fruits in there. Potency was very good and I have a high tolerance. Liked the density of this bud, it was like breaking open Styrofoam, thick full buds that smoked slow and smooth just right!
> ...


Here you Waffles.
I'm chopping buds,Again,I HATE chopping.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Buy weed ?? Come on DOC.
> 
> Actually I buy grams sometimes, to sample strains.tasty edibles too.
> 
> ...


I just thout that when you go to the club you may bye something differnt...some time's it feel's like cooking by time your done you dont want to eat it...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

I try to smoke bubble hash a lot, your right DOC. but I can't bring myself to shell out 60 1/8, I'd rather try a new product out for the garden, or something.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

YA I HEAR YA.. i would pay what ever i have to to feel ok...and ya i like trying out new thing's also...da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

OH SO HOW MUTCH BUBBLE HASH DO YOU SMOKE..DO YOU MIX IT OR JUST strate up in the pipe..it's like hippy crack..lol..da plantDOC


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Here you Waffles.
> I'm chopping buds,Again,I HATE chopping.


I'm so jealous!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Chop,chop.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

after you cut them do they have that hey smell for a few day's...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

eI don't save the fan leaves, just the sugar leaves for hash.
Those are all single plants, minimal branching leaves make for a bigger main cola.
Good size cob for the plant size.

That bud on the tray is some of the stuff I used Purple Maxx on, turned it into red-hair,IDK bottle claims 30-40% success, no good for SG. The ground bud is normal SG.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Like onions when I chop, Yeah, hay for a while, grass clippings, about a week.
Drys slow in the big box,I like it like that, the cells are still alive for a while in there.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Like onions when I chop, Yeah, hay for a while, grass clippings, about a week.
> Drys slow in the big box,I like it like that, the cells are still alive for a while in there.


 
Looks great!!! I can't wait to harvest!! My buds aren't filling in real good yet. . . . . battling a P def. so i think thats why. 
But have you tried a water cure? You lose more mass and bag appeal but i hear that its worth it! Less bud = more thc in less mass!!! 

So when you commin to FL? LOL

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

YA GOOD POUNT ABOUT THE CELL'S BEING STILL ALIVE...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

You want to make a cloner, DOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

HEY T WHAT KIND IS THAT PLANT OUT SIDE THAT YOU TOOK A PIC OF...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Need the right size hole saw for your drill is the key.

Home Depot sell 2' pieces of pipe, get 2 , 4 90 fittings, and a T, the risers are on the sprinkler asle with the spray heads, you don't need that many, six is good.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

I think its Cat Piss, seeds where from club weed, smells like it.
I started these just for fun, but [email protected] there's some serious bud there.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

I got the same pump that I use for my wand, its plenty powerful enough.
You have the same pump,right?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

Dose it matter what kind of sprinkler i get or what ever work's...i have a pump shoud't the pipe match the size of the pipe...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

I had to use a round file to make the pipe fit the pump.

These are pretty good, the spinners are ok too, the best ones are at the hydro shop, bigger slits that don't clog as easy.

I don't put Piranna or Tarantula in the cloner, just nice clear 1/4 strength gen. purpose mix.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I had to use a round file to make the pipe fit the pump.
> 
> These are pretty good, the spinners are ok too, the best ones are at the hydro shop, bigger slits that don't clog as easy.
> 
> I don't put Piranna or Tarantula in the cloner, just nice clear 1/4 strength gen. purpose mix.


 SO THE PUMP THAT I USE for the wond is good... i have two 1 to mix and 1 two water with...da plantDOC..
OH THEY HAVE A LITTLE SPUNG ON THEM SHOUD I TAKE IT OFF..OR WHAT


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

I just use a 1gal paint strainer 
I'll give you some pics later, its easy to make, costs too much to buy.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 12, 2008)

YA THARE fucking nut's they want like $300 buck for one..but people like you that are handy man can make one for 30 buck's..so cool..am dyeing to taste something beside shwag..i got a fuck headace from it...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Put another tower fan in tonight.

WAL-MART IS SELLING ALL THEIR DRIP STUFF CHEAP !!!!
Get some before its gone.

O.G.Kush sucks to grow, no wonder it is $60 1/8.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Put another tower fan in tonight.
> 
> WAL-MART IS SELLING ALL THEIR DRIP STUFF CHEAP !!!!
> Get some before its gone.
> ...


 
That shit looks nasty!!!!!!!

I put those pics up for you.

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## pigpen (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a tower fan from walmart 2day for 20 bucks no my temps stay in 78-80.Have to love the USA.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

Yum,yum.

Cheap CO2 controller, sync'd 1min interval timers, 8cycles 10min exhaust, 4min CO2 at 8 cf.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 14, 2008)

DO YOU have a c02 controller..that tell's you the ppm's..of the room..and what is normal ppm's ina room...da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 14, 2008)

HEY T.H.C. hey you have the same ppm meter that i have..and i notes that it allway's need's to be calabrted..not like the hanna p.h. meter that thing never need's to be calabrated...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Full house.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

WoW T. them look done...good job...you have a good harvest from them last few that you did...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

I gonna whack a few more today,now I have more space, its nice.
Let me know when you get your stuff, DOC

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE PERLITE !!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's the porn

Moved the fan, and lowered the early-mid flower light.

HH in the 3 gal. bag is getting BIG.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG EVERYTIME i look at that i forget how big and bad your farm look's..lol..lolda plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't like to brag, but you know what, I THINK IT KICKS ASS, for the sq footage it really puts out.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 15, 2008)

Hell ya..i dont think you could get mutch moore eney other way...that look like a gardan that someone put's alot of time into..it dose not just grow by it self..some people think it mite... just so easy to grow good weed..but it quite hard as i fond out..da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey tetra I was taking a close look at your Buds and Im wondering if you trimed all the fan leaves off? And when did u do it thanks man.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

No I don't trim till I kill'em, late flower they get that cola on top with hardly any leaf, the buds kinda envelop the small top single bladed leaves.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

good mornig T.. how's the farm this morning...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey DOC, alls cool, how you doing ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 16, 2008)

HAVE A VERY BAKED MORNING...THANK'S..lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

What a good deal !!
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/99658-usb-micro-scopes.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

OG Kush sucks to grow, these things have been around forever


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's the SG

Piggy, flowering nicely.

HH, BIG, namesake thing I guess.

Moved the fan on the wall, got the first 600 down where I want it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Moved the dehumidifier up front and the tower fan to the rear, you can see the CO2 hose and temp/hum sending unit on the back of the tower fan.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 17, 2008)

HEY T beleave it or not i dont have to use my dehumidafier...i use a humidafier in vegg to get it up to 70%...and i see you dont grow your plant's too big it look's like they got no vegg time...see my plant's are all over 3-4-5 feet tall...they only vegged for 1 mounth...well i use that budXL..for the first time a few day's ago..da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Chop,chop.


4.5 Zs went into jars, little soft, I'll burp them often for a while.
Need the box.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

Chopped like 8 more today.
Got a few is getting ripe, death row baby.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 17, 2008)

Very Danky my Brother!!!!,,,,,,,,Going To Look Better In A Bowl!!!!!!~~~~~~~Happy Smoke'n!!!!


----------



## bigbong1411 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for giving the link to that usb scope. I would have given you some rep for it, but I guess I have to spread it around until I can give you more. I gave rep to the dude that posted about it though.

You're full of good ideas and lots and lots of knowledge. That cfl light reflector you made was pretty cool too. kiss-ass


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

Some nice looking med's.... "sniffle"~ cough"~

i see some extra stuff next to the av', ??? Ummmm! Ya! Were gunna need that back!... "did u get the memo" yaaaaaaa! I'll see u get anothier copy of that memo'! Oh! And my staplur"

looking real good over there! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

Your a nut,DB.

Hope your feeling better man.

Grabbed a couple new toys, $90 damage.

This grinder kicks ass, been using a piece of shit grinder, no more


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 20, 2008)

Love that glass, ive got so many new piece's lately! And the grinders are tops for loading and rolling j's! Db.~tlb!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 20, 2008)

I got hit with some forum rules page, that i had to click and submit, you too~! ??? Db.~


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah i got that rules page too, must be a new thing


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya they made me agree to some shit to..and i just check it..i dont know...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

I read it, no worries.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet Grinder!!!,,My Brother!!!,,,,,,,,,,Smoke-Up~~~~


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Well gye's i just went to get a cam..i paid $300 for it!!!am takeing it out of the box now...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

What kind did you get ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Kodak easy share z8612 1s... What dose 12x meen


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

The zoom's magnification, for far away objects.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh cool ya it say's 12x zoom..do you mind if i post a few pic's..b-cuz i dont have a journal...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Come on, DOC, Mi casa es su casa
post away.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Should have a macro setting, for close-ups, on my camera it is a flower symbol.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool as soon as am done eating an going to open this bitch..pizza after a long day..oh and i got oz...well it's not as bad as it is most of the time


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

DOC your style'n, Pizza, Camera, Z of some mid., not bad.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya i broke down and spent money today on some bull shit am going to be sending some stuff out your way soon..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought a small Big Bud today $18, pretty good. I forgot how much K. it has.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

What is bigbud


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

AN Big Bud, that smoke is pretty good you got.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Well you would call it shwag but it better then am used to geting..am trying to get some pic's up...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Bro i need help i am haveing a hard time i took 1 pic and i dont know..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Whats happening DOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

I done with my farming, for tonight.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

ya i cant get it to upload..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Its on your computer ??the pic


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

yes but it will not let me put them up


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

am not sure if this will work?????


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

sweet it worked i will be back with the rest i hope that was a little bush..i will get a better pic it was a test


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

You got it.
Looks nice, finally get to see your stuff.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

did you see


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Hell yeah, is that the sweet island skunk ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

ok now am going to get some better pic's you going stay up for it...and that is bubble gum i think????so stick around for a bit..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Of you want big pics I THINK you have to upload them to a web site, then move them hear, see how DB took my cannacopia pic and made it bigger.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Throw your cards on the table, boy,LOL


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

ok i hope this work's


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

My camera you have to push the button down half way, then you hear it doing some shit for a sec. then it beeps then I push the button all the way down, I look at your camera on-line, but there are no instructions for it there.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

ok 1 hear's 1 moore do you want to see more???


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

You got it going on, lets see, your going to have some meds pretty soon, plants look great, no bad leaves ?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

You got time for that Bud X-L to help, two weeks of feeding left ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

this one smell's so good???


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

do you want some more i love takeing pic's...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

That's one great DOC, its going to be a meaty cola, I can see some frost too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

ya it's doing well..the A.N. is the shit..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Have you looked at this thread ?

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/100401-bean-town-mass.html

There's a funny post in there.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

I got hooked on taking pics, its fun to show off the girls, then people can see whats happening all the time too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

her is a few more


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

That Voodoo is good stuff, they charge top $ for it.

like 3 weeks till you can chop ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya but it's good in the first few week's of veg growth...so did you like my plant's...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Of coarse, not a bad leaf anywhere, big main colas too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Tomorrow when i water i will get some better pic's when i pull them out i did not want to fuck up thare sleep...but ya tomorrow i will take a shit load more if you want to see them..


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

ok hear is 2 test pic's that was takeing in the pitch dark...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I like these better, hangged Bart.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

ya he's watching over the crop when dad leave's...lol..lol..so am going in the hottub when am done i will be posting more pic's..Do you mind if i post on your journal..da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Your always welcome here DOC.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Last days.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

wow that fucking first pic is so fucking crystalized...wow that's all i can say..i want some of them seed's...am not starting my new grow with out the best seed..I refuse!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

That Bud X-L got the girls back in shape


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya they did when you ran out of it i seen a huge differnce in the crystal formashion...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 23, 2008)

hey T HEAR'S SOME MORE PIC'S AM TRYING TO GET IT DOWN..BUT IT'S HARD TO KEEP IT STILL...LOL


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Using Mh and HPS works pretty good, I never have tried it.Looks good though.

Seen the bulbs that have both tubes inside, look pretty cool, I like Horti eye super HPS bulbs, osram are very good too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the m.h. Is what keep's my leave's so green...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe,they're very green.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 23, 2008)

Her is a lil something i took off my plant just for the fuck of it..lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Made more hash, beat the sh!t out of it, a little green, the 73 & 90 are nice, those are the best grades.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats some nice hash sir. never been able to smoke any but plan on making it. What does hash run for in the meds? or w.e


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Made more hash, beat the sh!t out of it, a little green, the 73 & 90 are nice, those are the best grades.


Hey Tetra, how long do you let your trim dry before using for hash? I finally have enough money for some bubble bags but my trim from my first harvest has been laying out uncovered for more than three weeks now. I put it in the corner and forgot about it lol. It should still be good if I get the bags, right? Should I seal it up in something or does it not matter how dry it gets? Thanks.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

I just keep mine in big paper bags, if its dry you can trow it in some ziplocs,don't really matter, you'll be tossing it in ice water and mixing the sh!t out of it.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 24, 2008)

How's that hash smoke Tetra? It looks good, I'm hoping to make a bit myself but I don't think I will have enough trim to make much more than a couple of splifs but if it's quality I don't mind putting in the effort.
Great job with the "farming," (To me, it looks more like a forest than a farm!) I'd be in a quandary trying to handle and control that many plants.
By the way is that an easy cloner I saw a few pages back? If so, how much did it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Its a Jet-Grow, Ameriagritech. $140, a lot cheaper than an ez-clone. works great as you see.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 24, 2008)

her is a few pic's for ya T


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Its a Jet-Grow, Ameriagritech. $140, a lot cheaper than an ez-clone. works great as you see.


Thanks, I have half a dozen clones growing as all my big plants are now in flower. I might invest in one or something along those lines if I like this bud. I will keep one of my clones as a mother. Will they keep their strength and yield if I clone from clones?
More questions!! You never said how the hash was.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah I clone clones. my SG are just 3 different plants.like 12th gen.

Its good, full melt for the 3 best grades, the others are ok like good bud.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> her is a few pic's for ya T


That's nice stuff DOC, last pic is the best, look at the pistils SWEET.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 24, 2008)

Ya that last one smell's so good!!!so tomorrow i will be ordering them seed's..are you sure that's the one you want...well pm me..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Chopp'in again, its like shoveling shit against the tide.

Youtube'n to get me though
YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light
one for the older crowd.

YouTube - Ben Harper "Burn One Down"
Theme song of the TLB.

YouTube - Pennywise - The Western World [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]
Crank this one !!

YouTube - Katy Perry - I Kissed a Girl (Official Video)
She's from Santa Barbara... I don't mind it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Next time you watch some porn, think of this vid
YouTube - Metallica - Turn The Page
This is THEIR SONG NOW, took it, by force.

All right here's one for HHM
YouTube - Jambalaya - Hank Williams


----------



## pigpen (Aug 25, 2008)

That is my favret metallica song for sure. and the video is great


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 25, 2008)

pigpen said:


> That is my favret metallica song for sure. and the video is great


They did do a great job with the cover but throw down some master of puppets, or seek and destroy!!! You'll be cutting like a mother fucker! 
Oh, The One? gotta go old school with the metalica!

 ~~TLB


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Chop,chop, fill-up the box.
Can you tell the CFL buds from the HPS buds

Cleaned up the ballast too,OK boss??

Got a lot of air going, watching like a hawk, I'll axe a couple more very soon.
Can't sit here and watch them turn into garbage, [email protected] that, they've been on high P-K for a while, I'm not worried about black bowl.

You gotta pump a lot of P-K at the end, when the stems get soft, they want P. if I let the P-K drop at the end the mold will take over, once the stems get soft it starts, keep high P. med K. low N. that how to help the plant defend itself, don't forget the Si.(Barricade).

Got any mold questions ?? shoot !!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Since we have a crowd with taste.
YouTube - Alan Jackson - Livin' On Love

YouTube - Southern cross


----------



## pigpen (Aug 25, 2008)

u killed it man lol anything but country



TetraHyC said:


> Since we have a crowd with taste.
> YouTube - Alan Jackson - Livin' On Love
> 
> YouTube - Southern cross


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey t was them pic's sweet god???


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah its SG, the 3rd pic you can see the CFL buds on the right look how much bigger the HPS SG are.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

pigpen said:


> u killed it man lol anything but country


After you've been with your girl for 20 years, listen to it again


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 26, 2008)

ya i keep forgeting that your a lot older THEN MOST OF US!!!lol..lol.ya you cant beat the efect's of hps/hid...dont get me wrong i thing thare grate for veggin...i know it's possabale to grow bud's..


----------



## pigpen (Aug 26, 2008)

thats almost as long as i have been alive



TetraHyC said:


> After you've been with your girl for 20 years, listen to it again


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 26, 2008)

hey T HEAR IS A FEW PIC'S...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats that last pic ??yours ??


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey T HEAR IS A FEW PIC'S...


Hand over the light Doc, I want it!!!






Edit. Sorry Strapoman I should have asked before posting big images in your journal


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh ya you like my lite ha..cool i paid like $80 buck's for it not bad...


----------



## bigbong1411 (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember reading that you use AN Final Phase. Do you only use pH adjusted water after using the Final Phase? If so, for how long do you only use water.

I've read most of your grow journal. It's just there's so many pages that it's kind of hard to keep up with it all. Sorry if you already posted about this.


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Oh ya you like my lite ha..cool i paid like $80 buck's for it not bad...


*$80?* Man you got a good deal, did that include any bulbs or ducting, lol not that I'm greedy of course, but that would have been a steal then. 
I paid £65 sterling (about $130) for an AC unit 12,000 BTU.
That was my best buy, plus I bought it from a police chief through ebay so that made it even more a sayisfying purchase hahaha


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow t you realy gave up on this journal???


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 29, 2008)

Got a new one DOC, check it.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 30, 2008)

whare is it???ya i know that thare is alot of people that went over thare..but am not i will not go thare i dont like it!!
i sined up like 2 mounth's ago and it suck''s..++ we all met hear..evey pm i sent i realey did not think it was going to stay between us...well see you around t??


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 30, 2008)

E-mail DOC


----------



## bigbong1411 (Sep 3, 2008)

After reading your grow, I decided to buy 25 Sweet God seeds from BC Bud Depot. Unfortunately, all I got was a letter from Uncle Sam saying that they confiscated my babies. Looks like I won't be sharing any Sweet God notes with you. This is the first time I've ordered from the Depot and the first time I've had seeds confiscated. I'm sooooo bummed out.


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 4, 2008)

Bummer, it happens, running the gauntlet, A friend got one of those letters too, never any follow-up.I've been lucky, its a dice roll, at least they don't come after you, but I bet your name goes on a list.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 4, 2008)

WELL I JUST ordered seed and the luck i have my seed's will get takeing to..i have ordered seed 3-4 time's and got riped off so if i do then this will be my last crop..i sick off getting riped off on seed's all ready..so if i dont get my seed's then am done with this game!!!! it's not that i want to be done but when you done have the seed you would like then you cant grow!!!i think the last two time's the seed's got takeing... so cool da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 4, 2008)

This CC is fucking killer, some of the best I've grow, highly recommend this strain, the Magnum is equally as good, wonder what their Roadkill is like??

Skunky espresso, is the smell, very stony.


----------



## bigbong1411 (Sep 4, 2008)

It does really suck. I've ordered from Rhino Seeds like five times now and they always delivered in about two weeks time.

I wrote an email to the Depot and they told me that they would reship. I wasn't expecting that at all because on their site, they say that if your stuff gets confiscated, they won't help. That's really nice that they're helping me! 

Doc...I think that Rhino Seeds is a good way to go.
Cannabis Seeds

They don't have the Sweet Got, Purps and a lot of the other really good stuff that the Depot has, but they do come through(at least for me). They also have some pretty good prices for certain things.


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 4, 2008)

bigbong1411 said:


> It does really suck. I've ordered from Rhino Seeds like five times now and they always delivered in about two weeks time.
> 
> I wrote an email to the Depot and they told me that they would reship. I wasn't expecting that at all because on their site, they say that if your stuff gets confiscated, they won't help. That's really nice that they're helping me!
> 
> ...


Looks like they're trying to clean up there rep, cool, got a reship.

The sharks can't eat all the little fishys.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 4, 2008)

Ya i want to try to and to stey away from the u.k!!!


----------



## bigbong1411 (Sep 5, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Ya i want to try to and to stey away from the u.k!!!


Why are you staying away from the U.K?

I've heard that it's a lot easier getting stuff from the U.K., compared to Amsterdam.


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Tetra, sorry to hear about your mould and mite issues.
Let me know how it goes with the mites.
Did you use thar fogger? I'd like to know if they are any good.
My plants had thrips (I think it was thrips), I hope I have got rid of them but, I have since discovered that my garden is crawling with them.
I have a great big apple tree in my garden it has been there for about 100 years.
I think that the tree could well be the source.
I might have to get some pirate bugs or some other kind of predator that I can
safely release in my garden.


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 5, 2008)

The fogger killed some of them, that Azatrol is finishing them off, very little new damage.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 5, 2008)

hey t have you smoked eney of the cc yet..and what dose it look like dry??


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow i think this journal has seen better day's lol ..it's in exile..lol..


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey hear is a few befor pic's of the room and some supply's..
I will be thare tomorrow so i will take some moore i just have to hang some light and ducking..the sunshin mix#4 rock!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 12, 2008)

What's up with the Sunshine mix, is it soil or soiless??

Nice looking bud.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 12, 2008)

Ya that sunshin mix is a soiless mix..ti's what that urbangrower dose all his with..


----------



## chongsbuddy (Sep 15, 2008)

here are some pics of sweet god outside.I've never seen a plant put on so much weight so quick!!!Ready by September 28th.


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 16, 2008)

THX for the pic, outdoor SG bet its high yield, they build FAST.
You got that smell too, don't ya.


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 16, 2008)

chongsbuddy said:


> here are some pics of sweet god outside.I've never seen a plant put on so much weight so quick!!!Ready by September 28th.


Nice pic.




Sup' Tetra?
How are you doing bug wise? I seem to be OK - touch wood, fingers crossed.
I want to get a couple of sticky traps just to see if there are any left.
Any idea where I can get them in the UK? puff puff....pass


----------



## chongsbuddy (Sep 16, 2008)

the smell is my fav, sweet gods smell is the shit!.I like it outside because the smell is hideable and not so bad that it gives my plot away.I would say the average yield on my sweet gods is about 7 ounces or more.It could be better iff i tied them down better and put them outside earlier. 1 thing i dont like about the strain is that the branches cant hold the weight of the buds,and every branch pretty much has to be staked


----------



## holmes (Oct 4, 2008)

hello there tetra,
you are one of very few peopl that use or have used house and garden nutrients. have you used the shooting powder?, what do you think of it?, or is it a waste for sea of green where you prune the bottom third and only do tops


----------



## caliboy80 (Mar 19, 2009)

hey Tetra, Nice grow!!
im thinkin bout growing some swweet god outdoors this summer, what is the high like??


----------



## Noobmeister (Sep 24, 2010)

Brotha, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but every single plant shot I have seen of yours from start to finish in this thread shows EXTREME over fertilizing. I can guarentee you that you're actually hurting your yield by giving way too much ferts to your babies. I will post a couple pics later today for you to look at to see a perfectly healthy plant. I am yielding 2-4 times as much as most people that I have seen because of my caution and care in regards to how much ferts I use, let alone how gorgeous all the buds look from start to finish. I always end up with FOOTBALL SIZE NUGS and nugs that are as big as a 2 litre pop bottle, and I praise this to the 100% perfect fertilizer ratios. You should get a CBM counter, PH tester, etc, the whole bundle and cabudle so that you can KNOW through your soil when it is at its maximum fertilizer threshold. When you pass a specific mark you are only hurting yourself and inhibiting growth. You always want to promote proper growth, NOT inhibit it!


----------



## Sagers (Nov 5, 2010)

Hiya 

We realize this response is anything but timely, however, and the point of my writing, is that Sweet God takes you OUT of time....ok, here is my husband's and my experience of this lovely flowering beauty:

Sweet God, I give you
The ultimate nod
More hazy to my brain
Than heavy on my bod

Such vibrant conversation
And lovemaking extraordinaire
Leaving me with high hopes
I will always find you there...

...at the dispensary


----------



## Patricia (Dec 19, 2010)

TetraHyC said:


> Your a nut,DB.
> 
> Hope your feeling better man.
> 
> ...


Boy, prices have really come down. I got that pipe and dat grinder with a clock and some rinestones on top for $8 each! lol!


----------



## koldur (Jul 20, 2016)

Do you get pretty slow veg growth with this strain? I started one in march for outdoor and its still pretty small I was anticipating a monster since bcbd says its a preffered production plant. 
Does it stretch quite a bit before flower or stay pretty short?
Also what's the high vaguely like?


----------



## koldur (Jul 20, 2016)

Her she be.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Dec 5, 2021)

2008?!?! This thread defiantly needs to get bumped. Anyone still on here and still growing Sweet God? I loved this strain soooo much when i got it back in proally 2010-2011. Best pain killing meds i've ever had so far and i smoke a ton of different strains. The taste was almost like the buds got dipped in honey.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2021)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> 2008?!?! This thread defiantly needs to get bumped. Anyone still on here and still growing Sweet God? I loved this strain soooo much when i got it back in proally 2010-2011. Best pain killing meds i've ever had so far and i smoke a ton of different strains. The taste was almost like the buds got dipped in honey.


I grew it like 10 years ago, had a amazing smell, really liked it but it didn't have the best yield


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Dec 5, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I grew it like 10 years ago, had a amazing smell, really liked it but it didn't have the best yield


yea man it was one of those strains that really stood out to me from everything. I never grew it so no experience on yields, but i mostly just grow for personal so im sure it would yield good enough for my liking. BC Bud gets a bad rap, but so far i've had their god bud, sweet god, and da purps and all were stellar.


----------

